# [Covid-19] Rions un bon coup du coronavirus !



## subsole (27 Février 2020)

De toutes façons, le coronavirus ne s'attrape qu'avec une mise en bière Corona .... À la votre !


​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2020)

Le film d'horreur le plus court du monde


----------



## peyret (2 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Mars 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 156521


Je suis dans le 76 (en rouge ) ton truc marche quand même avec des slips kangourou ???


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (2 Mars 2020)

Je ne tiens plus debout à cause de vos conneries haha


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (3 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mars 2020)

subsole a dit:


> De toutes façons, le coronavirus ne s'attrape qu'avec une mise en bière Corona .... À la votre !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 156193​














*Humour belge. *
​


----------



## jeamy (5 Mars 2020)

Comme en Belgique : 2 Corona achetée, 1 Mort subite gratuite ( ce sont des marques de bière très réputée)


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mars 2020)

jeamy88 a dit:


> Comme en Belgique : 2 Corona achetée, 1 Mort subite gratuite ( ce sont des marques de bière très réputée)



Je me demande si Machin ou Bidule n'avait pas déjà plus ou moins évoqué la chose en haut de cette même page...


----------



## jeamy (6 Mars 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je me demande si Machin ou Bidule n'avait pas déjà plus ou moins évoqué la chose en haut de cette même page...




Ha désolé, j'avais entendu à la radio, mais pas le fil en fil en entier. Alors rendons à nos cousins belges ce qu'ils leur appartient et à l'auteur.
J'adore l'esprit belge ...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mars 2020)

jeamy88 a dit:


> Ha désolé, j'avais entendu à la radio, mais pas le fil en fil en entier. Alors rendons à nos cousins belges ce qu'ils leur appartient et à l'auteur.
> J'adore l'esprit belge ...




J'adore l'esprit belge aussi ! 




Et après le remède belge, le remède vietnamien.
Il s'agit de bien se laver les mains, si possible avec style et en gardant le rythme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2020)

*Italie...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (13 Mars 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2020)




----------



## peyret (14 Mars 2020)




----------



## peyret (15 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (15 Mars 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> «Capture d’écrans» N°2 : Le coronavirus, un moment charnière pour la tech
> 
> Un papier rédigé par :
> 
> ...



Cette tête me disait bien quelque chose : 




​Comme quoi l'habit ne fait pas toujours...


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> pensez à faire du stocke de papier toilette








J'en connais un qui doit se marrer !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Mars 2020)

Une petite pointe d'humour...
A force de dévaliser les denrées alimentaires la contre-bande va réapparaître....


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## peyret (17 Mars 2020)

On se demandait qu'est ce qu'ils pouvaient bien faire du PQ......


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)




----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2020)

Quand on pourrat ressortir, après 1 mois et demi de confinement=


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2020)

Allez, une petite vidéo, histoire de contrer cette morosité des jours à venir...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2020)




----------



## peyret (18 Mars 2020)

En attendant pendant le confinement......


----------



## mateodu13 (19 Mars 2020)

Se connecter à Facebook
					

Connectez-vous à Facebook pour commencer à partager et communiquer avec vos amis, votre famille et les personnes que vous connaissez.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (19 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

Sinon rions un peu.

​


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

beaucoup...

​


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

En attendant n'oubliez pas de vous laver les mains !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> image pas drole


Dans le flot d'imajalakon qui circulent sur le net, tu dois pouvoir en trouver de plus subtile et de plus drole.
allez, un petit effort.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans le flot d'imajalakon qui circulent sur le net, tu dois pouvoir en trouver de plus subtile et de plus drole.
> allez, un petit effort.


Message bien reçu


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Message bien reçu


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2020)




----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2020)

Pour ma collection Panini...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour ma collection Panini...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 159541


Moi il ne m'en reste plus que deux, mais c'est des collectors la 5 et la 29, j'attends vos offres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Message effacé, au prochain c'est la porte ! :modo:



Je m'en doutais ! La frustration de ne plus pouvoir faire montre de ton autorité depuis la fermeture du comptoir a été trop forte ... Enfin, si ça te fait du bien, tant mieux pour toi !
Mais de là à te rabattre impoliment sur du "petit gibier", c'est un peu navrant !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je m'en doutais ! La frustration de ne plus pouvoir faire montre de ton autorité depuis la fermeture du comptoir a été trop forte ... Enfin, si ça te fait du bien, tant mieux pour toi !
> Mais de là à te rabattre impoliment sur du "petit gibier", c'est un peu navrant !



Solidaire du "petit gibier" moi aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Solidaire du "petit gibier" moi aussi.



Quand je parle de "petit gibier", c'est parce que nicomarcos est loin d'être un posteur méritant d'être recadré avec une telle impolitesse - en plus, j'aime bien son avatar !  

hb et dragao, ça c'était du lourd ! Et ils me manquent !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand je parle de "petit gibier", c'est parce que nicomarcos est loin d'être un posteur méritant d'être recadré avec une telle impolitesse - en plus, j'aime bien son avatar !
> 
> hb et dragao, ça c'était du lourd ! Et ils me manquent !



Nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (20 Mars 2020)

Mais non @Human-Fly  il parle !!! je croyais que c'est un bot qui souhaitait les anniversaires (humour)


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je m'en doutais ! La frustration de ne plus pouvoir faire montre de ton autorité depuis la fermeture du comptoir a été trop forte ... Enfin, si ça te fait du bien, tant mieux pour toi !
> Mais de là à te rabattre impoliment sur du "petit gibier", c'est un peu navrant !


Tiens revoilà les gros sabots du gourou des forums… (qu'est-ce que j'ai encore fais pour mériter pareil sort ?)


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand je parle de "petit gibier", c'est parce que nicomarcos est loin d'être un posteur méritant d'être recadré avec une telle impolitesse - en plus, j'aime bien son avatar !


Toi, tu n'as pas suivi l'historique du bonhomme… C'est un pénible confondant forums et réseaux sociaux. La moindre des politesses, quand on a l'encéphale au raz des pâquerettes, c'est de tourner son smartphone sept fois dans l'orifice de son choix avant de poster


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .
> hb et dragao, ça c'était du lourd ! Et ils me manquent !


Rhôoo, me coller sur le dos le bannissement de dragao et la désinscription de hb222222 ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau aux contres-vérités inondant les réseaux sociaux. Mais bon, tu n'es pas gourou pour rien…


----------



## peyret (20 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 0,985€ Le litre ???



Non......  ils ont osé.....


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2020)

Allez ce matin, on bouge...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

C'est le week end
faite du sport , ne changez pas vos habitudes

Petit exercice facile pour commencer 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240057339048230919


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)

On a droit à un petit trait d'humour....(je prends mes précautions  ) ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Mars 2020)

Plus de grand prix de F1, je m’occupe comme je peux


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 160171​



Pareil.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)

Vaut mieux faire du télétravail


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)

Sinon si vous fan de LEGO :


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)

Pour le pq : La Solution !


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2020)

Tiens, on dirait qu'elle a compris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, on dirait qu'elle a compris
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 160625​



Moi, j’attends Martine sort son chien et respectant la distance d’1 km par rapport à son domicile.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2020)

Bon c'est pas Martine mais ils écoutent les consignes


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (24 Mars 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, j’attends Martine sort son chien et respectant la distance d’1 km par rapport à son domicile.


Je me vois désolé pour toi @Himeji et je compatis    mais....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 160445


Dire que g eu ENFIN mon RDV et eu ma nouvelle correction avec mes Nelle lunettes 1mois avant çà !
Blague à part


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## Neyres (24 Mars 2020)

Il faut diminuer la consommation de Facebook 

Je dis ça parvenue ma femme m'envoi les même blague par SMS toute la journée


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2020)

Ça c'est pas du Facebook, d'ailleurs j'exècre


----------



## sinbad21 (24 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

On en est pas là mais c'est juste que je trouve cela original.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Vous êtes des champions dans le Jura


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Mais "on a fait venir un savant de Marseille".  Extrait d'un sketch de Coluche !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2020)

Le reste, ici.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2020)

Petit jeu de confinement pour certains s'ils possèdent le bon modèle _(je vais me faire des amies)_...


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

En Inde, ça plaisante pas


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Des visionnaires :


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

N'oublies pas ton attestation


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Allez les gars, un peu de détente, c'est bientôt l'heure : (20h)


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Oui et quand ils sont à l'école c'est le contraire, c'est vraiment, voir la suite :


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2020)

Le labo de recherche contre le SARS-CoV-2 du professeur Didier Raoult



​


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Demain matin Gym

voici les bons gestes


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne dis pas d'y mettre fin juste de freiner ^^



Je m'autofreine avec moins de 1post/jour par ici 



Et d'ailleurs, c'est l'heure de l'apéro :


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je m'autofreine avec moins de 1post/jour par ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@*Sly54*
Voici un conseil 
Idem :Ce sera ma seule blague de ce jour


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 162731


Retour au post #919  (page 46)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Ou ça :


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Vous pouvez toujours voir ce rassemblement : (par Visio)


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Je confirme :


----------



## peyret (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 162843





> https://ak0.picdn.net/shutterstock/videos/5174840/preview/stock-footage-manually-rewind-a-cassette-tape-with-a-pen.webm


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

???
Ton lien ne m'ouvre rien


----------



## peyret (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> ???
> Ton lien ne m'ouvre rien



Sur Firefox .... pas de problème


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Dany a dit :
Réponse de Raoult :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Dany
> Réponse de Raoult :
> Voir la pièce jointe 162869



Le compte Twitter en question est un compte parodique, pas celui de Didier Raoult.


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

C'est ce que je pense aussi, c'était juste pour "le fun"


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2020)

Cela reste néanmoins très marrant comme réponse


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

Petite vidéo de la vie urbaine :








						Love Yo Self ✨ on Twitter
					

“I have no words. https://t.co/yHYIKq8bzM”




					twitter.com


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

En effet c'est embêtant :


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 163031​


Va lui falloir un container récup-verre pour lui tout seul


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 163033


Mais j'y pense… Tintin a sa carte de presse !


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 163045​


Une nouvelle preuve que Galilée avait raison : tout dépend du référentiel


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## ScapO (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Point positif : effet bénéfique pour Venise.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Point positif : effet bénéfique pour Venise.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 163075


C'est un fake.
Tous les experts savent bien que Nessie va passer le printemps en Mer du Nord.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## PJG (31 Mars 2020)

Télétravail d'un retraité ce matin.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

*Une boutique fétichiste donne ses combinaisons médicales à un hôpital britannique*

Bon j'avoue , j'ai gardé un exemplaire* 









*


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Vous n'avez pas de masque, voici une alternative qui peut dépanner :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Dans cas c'est plutôt le sonotone qui déconne !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Interview Dr Raoult alias The Big Lebowski


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 163265​


Breaking news : le coronavirus rendrait-il gateux ?
Jura serait-il atteint ?

Le monde s'interroge


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Breaking news : le coronavirus rendrait-il gateux ?
> Jura serait-il atteint ?
> 
> Le monde s'interroge


Doublon en effet , merci de me l'avoir signaler , j'ai supprimer le post 

J'ai peut être besoin de repos


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2020)

Il se dénonce sur la dernière ligne


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Confinement !


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2020)

Nous : "l'aventure c'est l'aventure"


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2020)

Reçu aujourd'hui. Et ça renvois vers un site PayPal (point) me. Ah ah. 

Bon, j'ai donné un 1  €, j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompé car sur mon relevé de compte ça affiche 111111111111,11  € aurai-je fait une faute de frappe ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Avril 2020)

L'animateur ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (1 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhôoo !
> Hé hé
> Rhôoo !
> Hi hi
> ...


Ça va coûter cher en serveurs ! 

Après et puisque ce sont toujours les mêmes qui postent, les compulsifs du bouton « Envoyer » pourraient s’auto-modéré. Car vu de loin, ce fil manque de pertinence et d’intérêt. Ce n’est qu’une vulgaire compilation vide de sens. Une sorte de logorrhée vomitive qui n’est qu’un vague copié-collé de ce qui se fait ailleurs.

Vous n’êtes que les spectateurs immobiles de votre propre confinement. Soyez plutôt créatif !

---
Ce fil manque de boules rouges !


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2020)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> un [vague] copié-collé de ce qui se fait ailleurs.


exactement !
il y a même des doublons 



_Macallan_ a dit:


> Ce fil manque de boules rouges !


exactement !

en tout cas, tu as montré que macomania venait trainer ici... incroyable !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Une parodie de la chanson de Queen sur l'épidémie


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2020)

Testez votre niveau de complotitude :


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2020)

image transférée dans : Poisson d'Avril


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2020)

Pour les non-anglophones " Les chats sont toujours en stock".


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## macomaniac (2 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> en tout cas, tu as montré que macomania venait trainer ici... incroyable !



- en descente franche de *Macallan* (toujours bon à déguster) : un membre de la ligue de tempérance se prend pour l'arroseur municipal de la Terrasse. Il ferait mieux de se montrer discret _quand on y est_. Mais que fait le Maire ?​


----------



## Sly54 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2020)

Prenez un peu l'air que diantre...


----------



## litobar71 (2 Avril 2020)

ces deux émeus m'émeuvent, couquinasse !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Voir la pièce jointe 163917​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Prenez un peu l'air que diantre...


Les australiens ont trouvé encore plus casse-gueule que les 49's ? En tous cas bonjour le respect du mètre anti-covid !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Le chef a dit que je devais pas supprimer les doublons  

Voir la pièce jointe 164081


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2020)

Just in time


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)

S


Jura39 a dit:


> Ok , merci
> Car aujourd'hui il y a des contrôles partout


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2020)

Le ski à la maison


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (4 Avril 2020)

L’artiste Sire


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Vivement le « libérés, délivrés » pour tous


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vivement le « libérés, délivrés » pour tous


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 164513​


Tu as la litière j’espère


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu as la litière j’espère


Bah Oui


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C’est dans l’air (France 5)
> L’homme tousse, la planète respire.


Je m'auto-cite   (j'espère que c'est permis) !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 164389​


Montage comme on en voit des tas à diverses occasions. Il n'y a pas de plaque commençant par C0 ni CO en Pologne.


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Neyres (5 Avril 2020)

Confinés !! 




Né le 13 mars premier jour du confinement ici en Suisse ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus : Le Barcelonais Philipp Klein Herrero (28 ans) s’est filmé en train de gravir puis dévaler une montagne de draps à ski dans son salon





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Avril 2020)

Est-ce ici ou ailleurs que j'ai trouvé cette vidéo ?


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Avril 2020)

Mais euh ...


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Italie. Une chorale virtuelle réunit 700 enfants pour chanter contre le coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus. Inde : En souvenir du confinement, elle appelle ses jumeaux Covid et Corona


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

Un confinement de luxe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

"Libérée Délivrée" arrive aujourd'hui, bon courage à tous les parents


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

Le virus permet de faire de belles vidéos : https://vimeo.com/401920056


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2020)

C’est le moment.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

Allan BARTE on Twitter
					

“La Liberté, c'est très surfait !  Coronavirus : le gouvernement planche sur le traçage numérique. #confinementjour22 #Traçage #Tracking #trackingCovid19   ▶️ Source: https://t.co/sz0uDFYr8m par @laquadrature   ✊ Pour soutenir la lutte dessinée: ▶️ https://t.co/v6NlQeP3ew ”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

Plus besoin de papier pour les attestations ? Voici de quoi vous occuper (surtout vos enfants) avec ces feuilles


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2020)

déplacé


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> "Libérée Délivrée" arrive aujourd'hui, bon courage à tous les parents


Moana !!


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

Comment réaliser un masque en tissu ?








						Philippe Croizon on Twitter
					

“#Confinementjour22 Tuto pour réaliser un #masque à la maison   #masques  #Confinement  #ResterAlaMaison #ResterChezVous https://t.co/B1J4Pe3nY4”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

CHAUNU on Twitter
					

“Publié aujourd’hui dans @UnionArdennais #StopCovid #application #COVIDー19 #actualite #DessinDePresse”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

Si Léonard de Vinci devait peindre la cène aujourd'hui


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

Ah ces Normands


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2020)

Fmfppp ppffmffmpmffpmf mffpppmpmmfffmmpfmmpppppfmmmmmmmppmfmpp pfmppffmfpff mmfppfpppfpmmpppfffmmmpppff mmmfpmmppmmf pmfmppfmm pfmppfpfffmpmppfmfpfffmm mpmmpp ppmmmmfmmpfpfmfmppfmm !!!

Testez le Kenny translator ici : Kenny Translator

L'outil indispensable pour converser avec les porteurs de masques - Copiez le texte dans la fenêtre du Kenny Translator et cliquez sur Kennify pour obtenir la traduction !!!!

Marrant !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2020)

J'ai inversé le texte et j'ai trouvé ton texte : _Un outil indispensable pour converser avec les porteurs de masques..._
Super marrant   
Une petite de mes poésies

PpmôÔÔPffmffmffmffmffmmfmpp

Pfpfmfmpp fmmmpp pfmmmmfmmfmmmpp-fmp-mffpmf mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm fpmmffpmfpmfmmmmfmmppfmm
Ppfù mpmmppfmm fmmppfpppfmm fmppffppffmfmmppmfmpppppfmp pmfmmm pfpfmfmfféfmpfmfmpmmpp
Ppfù mpmmppfmm mmppfffmfmfffmpfmm mpmépffmmmpppmfmmpppppfmp pmf’mfpmmmmmpmfffmpfmfmpmmpp
Mpm’fmfppp fpmmffpmfpmfémfmmffmmmfmpfmfpffmmmpppfmp pppppffmffpmmppmmmfmf fpmppfmfffmmmffpppmmmmfmmpp

Mffpmf mmmpffpffmfffpmmpp pfpfmf’à fmfppp mmfppfpfp mpmppfppppppmmmpppfmp mpmmpp pmfmmm fpmppfmfffpf
Ppfppp ppmmfffmp pmfmppfmm ppmmpppppppffmpfmpmppfmm pfmppffmfpff pmfmpp pffmpppppmpmpffmpp mmfppfmff
Ppfppp fpmppffmfpmffmf pmffmfmff mpfmmmmffpffmpp pmmfmfmpmmffmmfmffmmmmffpffmpp ppfmpfmpfmpppppfmmmpp
Mmmmpfmffppp pfpfmfmpp ppmmmmfmpmffppp ppfppp pfmfmfmfffmmfmmmpp mpmppfpffppmmffpff mppppp fmmmffpmfmpppppmmfmpp

Pfpfmfmmmpppmpm pmfmpp pffppffmmfmmmffmfmpppppfpmf mmmppppppppfpppmmfmpp pmfmpp pfmpffmffpppfmpmppppmpfmfmm
Mppfmp pfpfmfmpp pmfmpp ppmmpppffpmfmpp mppfmmfmp pmfmpp pffppfmff mpmmppfmm ppmépmfppfmpmmffmppfmm
Pmfmppfmfpff mmfmfpmmmpppfmp pmfà ppfppp mppppp mpfmmmmfffmp pmf’mmmpfmppfpmfppfmfmmffmpp
Pfpfmf’mffpmffmm fmmppfmffmpppppfmp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm mmpppfmfffmm mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm mmfmfpmmmppmpfmfmm

Mmfmpp mmfppfpfp mmfmfpmmmpppfmpmmmpppfmp pfpfmfmff fmm’mmmpfmpfmmpppmfpmfmpp Ppmmmmfmfpffmffmmfmpp
Pppmpp fpmppffmfpmfmmmpppfmp pfmppfmffpppfmp êfmppffmpp ppmmfffmm mfpppfpfffmm-fmmmpppfffpmmffmmfmpp
Fmppffppffmffpmmmm pmfppfmffppp mpmmpp mmfmfpmppffp pmffmfmff fmmppffmffmpmpppppmmmpppmmfmpp
Mffpmf mppfmmfmp mpméfmmppfpffppmmmmmfffmm mmfépmfèmmppffmpp mppppp Mpfpffmmmpppmmfmpp

© Fmpppffmfppm’mmmï ®


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai inversé le texte et j'ai trouvé ton texte : _Un outil indispensable pour converser avec les porteurs de masques..._
> Super marrant
> Une petite de mes poésies



Sacré Maurice !!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2020)

C'est un concours de poésies dont le résultat aurait dû être donné mardi. C'est reporté. 'foiré d'Covid !


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

Bibliothèque et Archives nationales du Québec s'amuse avec ses archives.








						Mèmes patrimoniaux
					

Nous avons trouvé dans BAnQ numérique quelques images qui font écho aux consignes gouvernementales. N'hésitez pas à les partager!




					www.flickr.com
				







Confinées, mais bien habillées by Bibliothèque et Archives nationales du Québec, on Flickr




Aplatir la courbe by Bibliothèque et Archives nationales du Québec, on Flickr​


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

Pour la période de la crise by Bibliothèque et Archives nationales du Québec, on Flickr




Quel modèle de masque portez-vous, darling? by Bibliothèque et Archives nationales du Québec, on Flickr​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Tiens, pendant que vous confinez, vous voulez pas aller faire un don pour soutenir le film que je tourne cet été ?
En plus c'est déductible des impôts à 66% (donc pour 3 balles,ca ne vous coûte que 10€20)








						proarti : Jean
					






					www.proarti.fr


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Coronavirus. Insolite. En 1986, Pierre Desproges présentait ses excuses au pangolin





​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Ah ben j'ai bien fait de m'abonner à ce fil, tiens...


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 165897​


Toilettes-d'oléron n'est plus dispo du 15 juillet au 31.
Je viens de réserver.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Bon, je crois que je vais me désabonner.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Avril 2020)

J'ai pris mon moyen de transport pour faire les courses. Si si, je vous jure.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

VIDEO-2020-04-09-19-59-43.mp4​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

@thebiglebowsky


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166101


Ça doit être la 3e fois que je le vois passer ce guide…  

Maintenant que la déconne vole de son propre thread, veillez à ne pas trop bégayer sur le comique de situation. L'humour est parfois déjà très moyen une fois alors plusieurs… Ça va me gaver ! Et pour éviter que mon foie n'en prenne un coup, c'est vous qui allez en subir les frais !

Quitte a redonder, jouez de la gomme magique et des synonymes… Pensez au étudiants vivant dans un studio meublé, aux provinciaux dans leur logement, etc.

Ceci ne s'adresse pas qu'à mon bouc émissaire du moment, tous les animaux domestiques ou sauvages sont concernés, hein !

Merci ^^


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour aCRL,
Sans vouloir "passer la pommade", j'approuve entièrement ton intervention car je vois les choses exactement
de la même façon que ce tu dis, d'ailleurs je le ressasse  souvent et le répète aussi à ma femme et mon fils, on a pas
tous la même chance : "pensez a ceux qui sont enfermés en studio ou en tour HLM".
Il est donc vrai que ce genre d'humour ne doit pas plaire à tout le monde je le conçois, à la lecture de ton post je culpabilise
et reconnais que parfois c'est limite et blessant car on se moque "inconsciemment"  de certaines personnes.
Bon pour ma part je vais redresser la barre, soutient aux personnes en difficulté et pensons aussi que cela pourrait nous arriver.
Voilà pour mon réveil dominical.
Bonne journée  et bravo pour cette pensée pleines de bon sens


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## patlek (12 Avril 2020)

https://cdn-gif-g.facciabuco.com/109/2g2nmri3to-l-effetto-della-quarantena-vaccata.mp4


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## patlek (12 Avril 2020)

Je suis en train de regarder pour es vetements d' été...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour aCRL,
> Sans vouloir "passer la pommade", j'approuve entièrement ton intervention car je vois les choses exactement
> de la même façon que ce tu dis, d'ailleurs je le ressasse  souvent et le répète aussi à ma femme et mon fils, on a pas
> tous la même chance : "pensez a ceux qui sont enfermés en studio ou en tour HLM".
> ...


Eh bah ! Tu sais quoi ? T'es plutôt doué pour me passer de la pommade, hé hé. Limite, tu serais kiné que ça ne m'étonnerait pas !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Eh bah ! Tu sais quoi ? T'es plutôt doué pour me passer de la pommade, hé hé. Limite, tu serais kiné que ça ne m'étonnerait pas !


Fais gaffe quand même. Y'a pommade et vaseline...


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fais gaffe quand même. Y'a pommade et vaseline...


Sauf que la vaseline s'assortit généralement d'une poignée de gravier !
Je dis ça, je n'dis rien… :siffle;


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Sauf que la vaseline s'assortit généralement d'une poignée de gravier !


Pas toujours.
En revanche, après s'être fait passer la pommade, il arrive fréquemment d'avoir besoin de vaseline.
D'où


Moonwalker a dit:


> Fais gaffe quand même.


J'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pas toujours.


Je reformule donc d'un : ici, l'assortir de granulats, c'est l'ordinaire ! 

Je te dis ça, euh, c'est pour toi !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

La vie du dark web...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Avril 2020)

Comment faire un gâteau aux fraises


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

10000000_126216228989088_2100179462142296634_n.mp4​


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166571


Une guêpe ?


----------



## Neyres (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166571


un modo ?


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

patxito a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166571


Une faute d'orthographe ?


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)

Oui "une guêppe" pas une "gripe"


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

VIDEO-2020-04-03-18-22-30.mp4​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

VIDEO-2020-04-12-17-13-27.mp4​


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> VIDEO-2020-04-03-18-22-30.mp4​


J'ai souris au début, mais très vite ça m'a foutu le spleen.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166701


Ca doit pas être si dur que ça, c'est le deuxième exemplaire qu'on voit ici.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)

Allez on se détend :


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> tête de Covid


… Encore !


Bon, à poster un message toutes les deux minutes, il devient difficile de se souvenir de tout ce qui est posté


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2020)

Bon alors, ce soir, chez moi, au menu:
Entrée: Chauve souris vinaigrette.
Plat; Pangolin frites.
Dessert; un truc léger, parce que je me damande si tout çà est bien raisonnable, si ce n' est pas un peu lourd pour un repas du soir.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2020)

Bon alors un peu de street Art pour apaiser les grincheux :





J'en ai d'autres, mais bon je ne les poste pas pour ne pas m'entendre dire que j'inonde ce fil   
Maintenant si ça intéresse quelqu'un je vous donne un lien


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bon, à poster un message toutes les deux minutes, il devient difficile de se souvenir de tout ce qui est posté


Cot cot cot cot cot codêêêêeet !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2020)

J'ai passé 3 heures à poil à ma fenêtre, mais je crois que cette annonce gouvernemental est un fake, j'étais le seul à le faire dans le quartier.


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## patlek (14 Avril 2020)

Rions un peu???









						Le "foutur"? L'erreur de sous-titre qui résume cruellement la situation
					

Elle n'a eu beau durer qu'une seconde, les internautes n'ont pas laissé passer cette nouvelle coquille dans la retranscription en direct du discours livré par le président.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr
				




WWWWhhhhhhhhhHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...!!!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Rions un peu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elles sont terribles ces allocutions.
Je les regarde essentiellement pour me marrer quand le sous-titreur est à la peine.
Cela dit, le message passe puisque je l'écoute et le lis.


----------



## Neyres (14 Avril 2020)

Des nouvelles des petits confinés nés le 13 mars ...certains sont en pleine révolte


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Des nouvelles des petits confinés nés le 13 mars ...certains sont en pleine révolte



Trop mignons ! Une véritable salade de pattes !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une véritable salade de pattes !


de papattes.
On est gâteux ou pas devant les chatons


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Vu pas vu, je ne sais pas, mais....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> de papattes.
> On est gâteux ou pas devant les chatons



Je suis super gâteux devant les matous et les chatons !!!! D'ailleurs, j'habite chez mon poilu !


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis super gâteux devant les matous et les chatons !!!! D'ailleurs, j'habite chez mon poilu !


Moi aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Il faut bien s'occuper 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246711788177166337


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)

Mon chéri !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2020)

D'où l'utilité d'avoir des plantes d'intérieur...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2020)

Ouais. Mais faut éviter le buis.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)

Je prends RDV pour le 11 mai


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2020)

Ne vous inquiétez pas, si SUD a réussi à presque fermer Amazon, les syndicats de l'EN ne vont rien laisser reprendre du tout.


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2020)

Et voilà :


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Attention , cette blague est très vraie


----------



## kafkat (14 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon alors un peu de street Art pour apaiser les grincheux :
> Voir la pièce jointe 166761
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis intéressée! Et petite contribution en pj


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)

La distanciation sociale de Usain Bolt :


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)

kafkat a dit:


> Je suis intéressée! Et petite contribution en pj



Voilà Voilà : https://www.cnews.fr/diaporamas/en-images-le-street-art-lheure-du-coronavirus-942212


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2020)

Le futur hit de l'été !   
Suis fan de Camille Lellouche ...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2020)

Je te la pique !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)

Maitre nageur en télé- travail :


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2020)

Ça  vous ennuierait d’être un peu plus sélectifs au lieu de balancer le moindre truc qui vous passe sous la main, de façon compulsive ?


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Avril 2020)

Bonne Soirée


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça  vous ennuierait d’être un peu plus sélectifs au lieu de balancer le moindre truc qui vous passe sous la main, de façon compulsive ?


Le pire, c'est que j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ici, les gens sélectionnent. Parce qu'ailleurs, j'en ai vu passer des tonnes de "conneries".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Le pire, c'est que j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ici, les gens sélectionnent. Parce qu'ailleurs, j'en ai vu passer des tonnes de "conneries".



Qu’est ce que ce serait s’ils ne « sélectionnaient » pas !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

J'ai trouvé cette image assez drôle , je voulais vous la faire partager


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Qu’est ce que ce serait s’ils ne « sélectionnaient » pas !


[boutade]
Rhôoo ! Qu'il est colère ce Himeji San !
Dis-donc, mon p'tit chose en plastique jaune, au lieu de saquer à tout va, reprends donc un shot d'alcool de riz !
Ça te fera des guiliguili dans le gosier !
[/boutade]

………………

Blague à part… À mon tour de pousser une gueulante, ou plutôt redonner mon avis sur les canulars politisés de certains, stoppez de suite ces âneries ! Que ces blagounettes, raillant nos gouvernants, vous fassent pouffer de rire est une chose. Mais nous demander, et plus particulièrement me demander, d'en rire en est une autre…

Avant de poster ces attrapes-nigauds, posez-vous une question. Ferais-je mieux qu'eux si j'avais le cul posé sur leur macaron ? On en recause après…

Bref, comme déjà dis, je squeeze cette stupidité affichée !
Merci de faire attention à vos partages !


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2020)

Bon, je vais aller dormir, rever d' un bain de foule!

tl y a des centaines des milliers de personnes, serrées les unes contre les autres, serrées comme des sardines... et je prend mon élan, et hop!, je plonge dedans!!!! mmmmrrrrrrgggnn!!


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, je vais aller dormir, rever d' un bain de foule!
> 
> tl y a des centaines des milliers de personnes, serrées les unes contre les autres, serrées comme des sardines... et je prend mon élan, et hop!, je plonge dedans!!!! mmmmrrrrrrgggnn!!


#ligne13


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> [boutade]
> Rhôoo ! Qu'il est colère ce Himeji San !
> Dis-donc, mon p'tit chose en plastique jaune, au lieu de saquer à tout va, reprends donc un shot d'alcool de riz !
> Ça te fera des guiliguili dans le gosier !
> ...



Ne pas nous coller Macron à toutes les sauces, c’est une chose. Mais il faut aussi trouver des trucs un peu plus que créatifs qu’un texte sur fond coloré. Ça, tout le monde peut le faire.


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ne pas nous coller Macron à toutes les sauces, c’est une chose. Mais il faut aussi trouver des trucs un peu plus que créatifs qu’un texte sur fond coloré. Ça, tout le monde peut le faire.


Ouf ! J'ai eu chaud ! Je croyais qu'il allait me dire qu'il manquait un "s" à guiliguili…


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

VIDEO-2020-04-14-12-38-38.mp4​


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 167385


On est là ?
Aborder une dame au supermarché pour lui faire remarquer qu'elle a des bites sur son tissu ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> …sur son tissu ?


Vaut mieux _sur_ le tissus que _sous_ le tissus…


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Art au temps du Covid-19


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Avec un peu d'imagination


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Blague à part… À mon tour de pousser une gueulante, ou plutôt redonner mon avis sur les canulars politisés de certains, stoppez de suite ces âneries ! Que ces blagounettes, raillant nos gouvernants, vous fassent pouffer de rire est une chose. Mais nous demander, et plus particulièrement me demander, d'en rire en est une autre…



C'est quoi d'abord un "canular politisé" ? Tout est politique en démocratie. Cette épidémie est politique. Son traitement est politique. Est-ce la faute du peuple si ses "dirigeants" se couvrent de ridicule depuis un mois et demi ? Pour le coup, y'en a autant dans la majorité que dans l'opposition. Un vrai festival. Si on en fait un coucour, il faudra les noter selon les critères de l'École des Fans.

Et puis ça m'insupporte les gens qui prétendent me dire de quoi je dois rire.


Et puis à ce râleur chronique de @Himeji : T'en a pas marre de faire chier ? T'es sûr que t'as assez de PQ pour ça ?

Quand on rigolait dans l'autre topic ça t'indisposait. Maintenant qu'on se marre dans un topic dédié ça t'indispose aussi.

Moi, j'aime bien lire ici des textes à la con sur fond coloré. Ok ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est quoi d'abord un "canular politisé" ? Tout est politique en démocratie. Cette épidémie est politique. Son traitement est politique. Est-ce la faute du peuple si ses "dirigeants" se couvrent de ridicule depuis un mois et demi ? Pour le coup, y'en a autant dans la majorité que dans l'opposition. Un vrai festival. Si on en fait un coucour, il faudra les noter selon les critères de l'École des Fans.
> 
> Et puis ça m'insupporte les gens qui prétendent me dire de quoi je dois rire.
> 
> ...



Ne t’inquiètes pas pour mon stock de PQ. Tout va bien de ce côté-là.

Pour le reste, tu es libre d’apprécier toutes ces conneries balancées à tour de bras.

Moi, je trouve qu’il y a de l’abus et que la qualité de la « production » est très inégale.

Mais bon, je vous laisse à vos poilades.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je trouve qu’il y a de l’abus et que la qualité de la « production » est très inégale.



Déformation régionale ? Hé ! On parle pas de grand crus.


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est quoi d'abord un "canular politisé" ? Tout est politique en démocratie. Cette épidémie est politique. Son traitement est politique. Est-ce la faute du peuple si ses "dirigeants" se couvrent de ridicule depuis un mois et demi ? Pour le coup, y'en a autant dans la majorité que dans l'opposition. Un vrai festival. Si on en fait un coucour, il faudra les noter selon les critères de l'École des Fans.
> 
> Et puis ça m'insupporte les gens qui prétendent me dire de quoi je dois rire.
> 
> ...


Je vais encore me répéter ! 
Mais j'aime me vautrer dans la tautologie* ! :love:

Nous n'avons plus de comptoir. Donc un canular raillant le président et ses sbires ou n'importe quel autre politicard·e peut en amuser certains et en fâcher d'autres. Aussi, pour éviter que vous ne vous écharpiez pour une blague à deux sous, je supprime ces messages.

Oui c'est autoritaire et arbitraire ! Mais c'est comme ça !

Quand au topic des premiers jours ouvert par Juju, ce sujet était devenu un tel foutoir que je n'étais pas le seul à ne plus démêler le bon grain de l'ivraie, comme disait ton pote Jésus. Si bien que j'ai scindé l'actu du rire. Et par la suite Locke a scindé les chiffres du blabla.

Maintenant nous avons trois sujets traitant du coronabirus.
N'est-ce pas mieux comme ça ?

Que le rire soit avec toi !!! 

*il y a quelques mois un type, nouvellement arrivé dans le quartier, commençait à s'étaler sur les parkings alentours. Le jour où je suis tombé sur lui, je lui ai gentiment expliqué qu'il devait se calmer sur l'espace occupé. Je lui ai tellement rabâcher la chose, qu'au bout d'un moment il me lança un : j'ai compris, cela quatre fois que vous me le dites ! Non content de l'exploit, j'ai remis une cinquième couche avant de le quitter en bons termes, c'est un voisin après tout…


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2020)

"Tautologie".
V'là qui m'faut un dictionnaire pour comprendre ce qui se dit sur ce forum, maintenant !
Vous n'avez aucune empathie pour les indigents intellectuels de mon espèce, s'en est un crève cœur.
Nan mais vraiment...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc un canular raillant le président et ses sbires ou n'importe quel autre politicard·e peut en amuser certains et en fâcher d'autres. Aussi, pour éviter que vous ne vous écharpiez pour une blague à deux sous, je supprime ces messages.


Ben t'as fait vite. Parce que je n'en ai rien vu.

J'en suis resté à Macron faisant la leçon aux bambins pour qu'ils reprennent l'école et Macron façon vieillard qui nous délivre enfin du confinement. Les deux m'ont bien faire rire et se serait dommage de se passer de tels morceaux.


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2020)

J'ai vu qu'Helmut Fritz avait repris du service...
Incroyable 2020 !


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben t'as fait vite. Parce que je n'en ai rien vu.
> 
> J'en suis resté à Macron faisant la leçon aux bambins pour qu'ils reprennent l'école et Macron façon vieillard qui nous délivre enfin du confinement. Les deux m'ont bien faire rire et se serait dommage de se passer de tels morceaux.


Nan, je n'ai pas touché aux illustrations, je ne suis pas obtus à ce point 
Par contre les photomontages médisants, je squeeze ! :modo:

Edith : quand je supprime une illustration, c'est que l'originale a été tronquée par le posteur. Les auteurs de presse et autres ont des droits que j'essaie de faire respecter ici bas.


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Tautologie".
> V'là qui m'faut un dictionnaire pour comprendre ce qui se dit sur ce forum, maintenant !
> Vous n'avez aucune empathie pour les indigents intellectuels de mon espèce, s'en est un crève cœur.
> Nan mais vraiment...


Rédondance si t'aimes mieux !


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Rédondance si t'aimes mieux !


Je sais, j'ai regardé dans le dico. 
(Petit Robert, édition 2011 pour Mac, il ne me quitte jamais).


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je sais, j'ai regardé dans le dico.
> (Petit Robert, édition 2011 pour Mac, il ne me quitte jamais).


Est-ce la version qui corrige l'orthographe et la grammaire en plus de donner les définitions ?
À part ça…
Mais que vais-je faire de tout ce blabla dans le fil des images coronavirussiennes ? Un 4e fil serait-il de bon aloi ? Osiris va-t-il encore m'interpeller pour ça ? À moins qu'un autre ne s'en charge ? Ha ha ha… Que de question… Que de possibles… La suite demain…


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Que de question… Que de possibles… La suite demain…


Modo ramolo !!


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

Attention, 2009 est de retour !


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Attention, 2009 est de retour !




J'ai mieux, 1985 !!!








​


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Oups, ils m'ont vu


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce la version qui corrige l'orthographe et la grammaire en plus de donner les définitions ?
> À part ça…
> Mais que vais-je faire de tout ce blabla dans le fil des images coronavirussiennes ? Un 4e fil serait-il de bon aloi ? Osiris va-t-il encore m'interpeller pour ça ? À moins qu'un autre ne s'en charge ? Ha ha ha… Que de question… Que de possibles… La suite demain…


Je reste juste deux secondes dans le hors sujet pour répondre à ta question.
Non, ça ne corrige rien, c'est juste un dico numérique (c'est pas un truc du genre Antidote).
Un dico qu'il faudra que je rachète en même temps que mon prochain ordi, puisqu'il est en 32bits.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Désolé, je n'arrive pas a afficher la video directement 

VIDEO-2020-04-11-20-27-00.mp4​


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Avril 2020)

Même soucis que Jura :
VIDEO-2020-03-28-10-08-511.mp4


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

Pour obtenir de l'aide, cliquez ici


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Avril 2020)

Merci je vais m’y pencher !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

La visioconférence peut avoir quelques inconvénients


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

#léquipepointfr

​


----------



## Neyres (18 Avril 2020)

Jaune !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 167723​


On touche du doigt le fond du problème concernant le confinement.

Je me garderai bien, cependant, de dire si c'est ou non la bonne solution. Je n'ai aucune compétence en matière de santé publique et de mesures d'urgence. Mon avis ne serait que bullshit de plus dans un océan de merde.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2020)

C'est naze cette vidéo.   :-(


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

Cet été, à la plage


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cet été, à la plage
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 167867​


Par contre, le motif est franchement moche.
Et la couture centrale sur la culotte est franchement rédhibitoire.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et la couture centrale sur la culotte est franchement rédhibitoire.


C'est une braguette


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

92485775_2885378941552048_5603619349777612800_n.mp4​


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2020)

L'heure de la sieste dans un endroit bien secure où on peut voir venir de loin (des fois que les cons qui se bousculent ici d'habitude reviennent à bord de leurs grosses boites en fer qui se déplacent en faisant du bruit).




source.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

La levée du confinement en humour 
​


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2020)

Florilège


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

Pour le sport , a chacun son choix


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

FAKENEWS INSIDE










​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

Dans un restaurant après le déconfinement


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Avril 2020)

La pêche à la baguette


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

À la bonne vôtre


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## patlek (21 Avril 2020)

Il y avait Jumaji hier à la tv, çà m' a pait penser à moi au sortir du confinement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Avril 2020)

Trouvé sur Twitter :


> Alors ce confinement, tu t'occupes comment?
> Ben je joue
> Console? Guitare? Piano?
> Malchance...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Avril 2020)

Challenge de CampusUCascades


----------



## Lio70 (22 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Challenge de CampusUCascades


Très drôle, et les transitions sont vraiment bien faites.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## kafkat (22 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voilà Voilà : https://www.cnews.fr/diaporamas/en-images-le-street-art-lheure-du-coronavirus-942212


Bonjour, merci ! Les photos que j'ai ajoutées au post ne viennent pas de tweeter ou autres: ce sont les miennes et c'est un vrai partage, sans droit d'auteur à la clef !...Enfin pas pour les photos  mais les street artistes, je ne les connais pas. La manga girl vient de Paris, derrière Beaubourg, voici trois ans; l'homme à l'écharpe, de Montpellier, quartier église St Roch il y a deux ans de mémoire. Merci pour le lien ! Et désolée, je suis nouvelle, je n'ai pas vu de suite les réponses. Bonne journée


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## kafkat (22 Avril 2020)

Depuis que tu as entendu que la nicotine pourrait protéger du coronavirus...


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2020)

"Tu mets Elisabeth Lévy, Yvan Rioufol et Eric Zemmour dans un sandwich, tu le manges, tu le chies ça fait Pascal Praud"     
https://t.co/QEPxkjXFxG


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Avril 2020)

Quand PEB se lâche


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2020)

Qui ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2020)

Ne pas répondre, ne pas répondre, ne pas répondre...


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2020)

Généralement, je l'aime bien Elisabeth Levy, contrairement à ce PEB, mais là, sur les enseignants, elle déraille. Ils ont le droit d'exercer leur métier dans des conditions sanitaires correctes. Ce n'est pas que de leur santé qu'il s'agit mais aussi celle des gosses, et de leur entourage, et de l'entourage des gosses. Dans son analogie guerrière, elle oublie que les militaires disposent de gilets pare-balles en opération et que personne n'a signé pour s'en prendre une s'il peut l'éviter.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Généralement, je l'aime bien Elisabeth Levy


 lol


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2020)

Générique de fin de la météo


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (23 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 168961


tiens-tiens ! une redite à moins de 24 heures, en plus par le même membre, il doit être bien confit--né le nicomarcos.


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> tiens-tiens ! une redite à moins de 24 heures, en plus par le même membre, il doit être bien confiné le nicomarcos.


Cours vite


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2020)

Le Corcovirusado :
Prenez et crevez-en tous !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2020)

C'est quoi-t-est-ce-que, un diction ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi-t-est-ce-que, un diction ?


Il y en a au moins un qui suit 
 Romuald


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2020)

J'avais commencé par ce tiroir. J'ai rangé assez rapidement en foutant tout à la poubelle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2020)

> Réagissant à une étude sur les effets de la lumière du soleil et de désinfectants comme l’eau de Javel sur le #covid19, D.#Trump a suggéré, lors d'un point presse, l'éventualité d’injecter des UV ou des désinfectants dans le corps humain pr tuer le virus. (déclaration)


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2020)

Je m'en vais boire les 5 litres de javel que j'ai a la maison, c'est un génie ce Trump.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

Pour l'injection d'UV, ça se passe comment ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour l'injection d'UV, ça se passe comment ?


Tout dépend des muqueuses touchées…


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour l'injection d'UV, ça se passe comment ?


On te pique à la fibre optique


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

Putain, mais le pire c'est qu'il l'a vraiment dit ce gros con orange...
Je suis halluciné.


----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2020)

Vous savez pas reconnaitre un pur génie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

Si.
C'est le seul mec qui pourrait massivement tuer son électorat. C'est génial.


----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2020)

Il a raison, Trump, d' ailleurs j' ai des idées comme lui (ce qui m' élève au rang des purs génies)
Si on disolvait les malades dans un bain d' acide, le virus, il y passerait. Ha bah ouais!! Faut réfléchir.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2020)

J' ai retrouver les conseillers de la maison blanche:


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Une petite video de France info  
VIDEO-2020-04-23-17-30-39.mp4​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> VIDEO


Et tu crois qu'on clique sur tes liens pourris ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et tu crois qu'on clique sur tes liens pourris ?


Non , c'est sur France info


			https://www.francenetinfos.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/VIDEO-2020-04-23-17-30-39.mp4?_=2
		


Je n'arrive pas à afficher la video directement  

@*Toum'aï *
J'ai suivi ton conseil et j'ai ajouté un petit commentaire a mon lien 
merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2020)

En tant qu'image ?

[Edit] je vois la vidéo de mon côté mais pas une fois le "enregistrer" fait  
Dans ce cas, mets plutôt l'article

[Edit] Ce que j'ai testé :



Ce que j'ai vu chez moi :



Mais une fois validé, c'est l'icône d'image barré


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour l'injection d'UV, ça se passe comment ?


Faut prendre rdv à la place de la Riponne (1005 Lausanne).


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Vous savez pas reconnaitre un pur génie.


Et malgré ça, il tourne à 45% (environ) de popularité.
Ça fait dans les quoi, 180 millions d'amerloques qui le soutiennent ?
On peut penser que, soit il y a aux States 180 millions d'abrutis, soit Trump est un génie.
Soyons optimistes et disons que c'est un génie.
Ce que confirme le fait qu'il a réussi à se faire élire malgré ses handicaps mentaux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Faut prendre rdv à la place de la Riponne (1005 Lausanne).


Ca sent l'humour 100% helvète.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2020)

Un de mes voisins, optimiste né et écolo pratiquant, qui ne me parlait plus depuis de longues années depuis que je lui avais dit que sa Prius était moche, vient de m'annoncer que le covid-19 n'était rien à côté des virus qu'on va prendre dans la gueule suite à la fonte du permafrost en Arctique ... et d'ajouter : "Vous (il me vouvoie !) vous rendez compte que des milliers de virus datant de millions d'années n'attendent que de se réactiver pour nous tomber dessus !" ... 

D'un seul coup, et comme j'avais probablement l'air hilare, il a demandé si je me fichais de lui, ce à quoi j'ai répondu que c'était simplement parce que j'imaginais une horde de petits virus mâles vêtus de peaux de mammouths laineux avec une petite massue sur l'épaule et traînant les virus femelles en les tirant par les cheveux !  

C'est alors que j'ai compris qu'il se passerait encore de nombreuses années avant qu'il ne daigne encore m'adresser la parole !


----------



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est alors que j'ai compris qu'il se passerait encore de nombreuses années avant qu'il ne daigne encore m'adresser la parole !


Au fait, tu ne nous as plus parlé de Miquette, le chien d'un SDF de ton quartier.
Comment vont-ils ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un de mes voisins, optimiste né et écolo pratiquant, qui ne me parlait plus depuis de longues années depuis que je lui avais dit que sa Prius était moche, vient de m'annoncer que le covid-19 n'était rien à côté des virus qu'on va prendre dans la gueule suite à la fonte du permafrost en Arctique ... et d'ajouter : "Vous (il me vouvoie !) vous rendez compte que des milliers de virus datant de millions d'années n'attendent que de se réactiver pour nous tomber dessus !" ...
> 
> D'un seul coup, et comme j'avais probablement l'air hilare, il a demandé si je me fichais de lui, ce à quoi j'ai répondu que c'était simplement parce que j'imaginais une horde de petits virus mâles vêtus de peaux de mammouths laineux avec une petite massue sur l'épaule et traînant les virus femelles en les tirant par les cheveux !
> 
> C'est alors que j'ai compris qu'il se passerait encore de nombreuses années avant qu'il ne daigne encore m'adresser la parole !




Ton voisin est un veinard qui s'ignore. 
Et plutôt que de craindre l'attaque de redoutables virus préhistoriques, il ferait mieux de craindre sa propre connerie, non moins redoutable, et tout aussi préhistorique à mon avis. 
C'est clair, le Covid-19 attaque vraiment le cerveau des gens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Au fait, tu ne nous as plus parlé de Miquette, le chien d'un SDF de ton quartier.
> Comment vont-ils ?


Alzheimer me guette ....  
J'avoue ne plus me souvenir de Miquette ... Si tu pouvais me rafraîchir la mémoire ? 
La vieillesse est un naufrage ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

C'est qui cet Al Zheimer ?


----------



## peyret (24 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est qui cet Al Zheimer ?



C'est pas un gouroux du golfe persique.... ?


----------



## patlek (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alzheimer me guette ....
> J'avoue ne plus me souvenir de Miquette ... Si tu pouvais me rafraîchir la mémoire ?
> La vieillesse est un naufrage ...




Mais si!!!! Miquette, tu lui avais promis de lui faire un chèque de 500 000 Euros....

Et bien Miquette, c' est moi!!


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un de mes voisins, optimiste né et écolo pratiquant, qui ne me parlait plus depuis de longues années depuis que je lui avais dit que sa Prius était moche, vient de m'annoncer que le covid-19 n'était rien à côté des virus qu'on va prendre dans la gueule suite à la fonte du permafrost en Arctique ... et d'ajouter : "Vous (il me vouvoie !) vous rendez compte que des milliers de virus datant de millions d'années n'attendent que de se réactiver pour nous tomber dessus !" ...
> 
> D'un seul coup, et comme j'avais probablement l'air hilare, il a demandé si je me fichais de lui, ce à quoi j'ai répondu que c'était simplement parce que j'imaginais une horde de petits virus mâles vêtus de peaux de mammouths laineux avec une petite massue sur l'épaule et traînant les virus femelles en les tirant par les cheveux !
> 
> C'est alors que j'ai compris qu'il se passerait encore de nombreuses années avant qu'il ne daigne encore m'adresser la parole !



En plein confinement, alors que nos rapports sociaux "en chair et en os" sont à l'agonie, tu trouves le moyen de te fâcher avec ton voisin.
Tu me régales.
C'est tout de même bon de vous avoir les gars.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En plein confinement, alors que nos rapports sociaux "en chair et en os" sont à l'agonie, tu trouves le moyen de te fâcher avec ton voisin.



... ça fait plus de 10 ans que je ne lui parlais plus ! Et les autres voisins non plus !
C'est un écolo bio vegan extrémiste qui est arrivé avec 2 carottes, un céleri et une salade à notre barbecue organisé pour la fête des voisins et la première chose qu'il a faite c'est de nous faire un cours magistral sur les dangers du charbon de bois et de la viande en général !  

On l'a éjecté après dix minutes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça fait plus de 10 ans que je ne lui parlais plus ! Et les autres voisins non plus !
> C'est un écolo bio vegan extrémiste qui est arrivé avec 2 carottes, un céleri et une salade à notre barbecue organisé pour la fête des voisins et la première chose qu'il a faite c'est de nous faire un cours magistral sur les dangers du charbon de bois et de la viande en général !
> 
> On l'a éjecté après dix minutes !


C'est un fait que tu as bien fait de te re-fâcher avec lui.
Comme on dit : "Mieux vaut être seul que mal accompagné".


----------



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alzheimer me guette ....
> J'avoue ne plus me souvenir de Miquette ... Si tu pouvais me rafraîchir la mémoire ?
> La vieillesse est un naufrage ...


Je crois que c'était dans "notre" fil de discussion, celui des dépressifs et suicidés, ou tu avais raconté l'histoire de Miquette, le chien d'un SDF à qui tu offrais les croquettes une fois de temps en temps. Ils s'étaient fait contrôler par la police et tu étais intervenu car le policier était agressif et disait "il lui faut une muselière". Et tu avais dit "Il n'est pas le seul". Et puis et puis...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je crois que c'était dans "notre" fil de discussion, celui des dépressifs et suicidés, ou tu avais raconté l'histoire de Miquette, le chien d'un SDF à qui tu offrais les croquettes une fois de temps en temps. Ils s'étaient fait contrôler par la police et tu étais intervenu car le policier était agressif et disait "il lui faut une muselière". Et tu avais dit "Il n'est pas le seul". Et puis et puis...


Arf ! Je me rappelle maintenant et d'ailleurs ça c'était terminé par un contrôle d'identité (sympa) dans le combi de la police ... Par contre j'avais complètement oublié que le chien s'appelait Miquette !


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Putain, mais le pire c'est qu'il l'a vraiment dit ce gros con orange...
> Je suis halluciné.


Ses âneries répétées pourraient alimenter un voire plusieurs sujets, hé hé 


ecatomb a dit:


> En tant qu'image ?
> 
> [Edit] je vois la vidéo de mon côté mais pas une fois le "enregistrer" fait
> Dans ce cas, mets plutôt l'article
> ...


C'est normal… :baille:

La balise IMG permet d'intégrer une image hébergée sur un site distant. Un MP4 contient une "affiche". C'est-à-dire une image fixe. Donc sur la preview, tu vois s'afficher le jpg contenu dans MP4. Sauf qu'à l'envoi, le bouzin comprend qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une image seule mais d'une vidéo contenant un jpg. Et le hotlinking des fichiers média ne peut pas fonctionner depuis la balise img. Il faut passer par la balise MEDIA. Sauf que la-dite balise n'autorise qu'une liste restreinte de sites d'hébergements compatibles. La liste est ici https://forums.macg.co/help/bb-codes/#media

/me fait du support web…


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La vieillesse est un naufrage ...


Non chéri, la vieillesse est une chance !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Non chéri, la vieillesse est une chance !


Je plussoie


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> /me fait du support web…


Serais-tu un bon modérateur ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Serais-tu un bon modérateur ?


_Thebiglebowsky est demandé au service après vente, merci._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Serais-tu un bon modérateur ?


Facile
(joue à pile ou face pour savoir quoi répondre)
(la pièce tombe et reste sur la tranche)


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Serais-tu un bon modérateur ?



En toute rigueur, il faudrait pour le savoir procéder à une expérience scientifique rigoureuse avec randomisation et test en double aveugle... 

Mais en attendant, la *fonction "recherche"* est ton amie !!!...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En toute rigueur, il faudrait pour le savoir procéder à une expérience scientifique rigoureuse avec randomisation et test en double aveugle...
> 
> Mais en attendant, la *fonction "recherche"* est ton amie !!!...


J'aime pô les aiguilles


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> J'aime pô les aiguilles




Ne t'inquiète pas, on ne s'y prend plus comme ça, maintenant ! 
Aucune aiguille ! 
Juste des UVs et de l'Eau de Javel !...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Juste des UVs et de l'Eau de Javel !...


Pas la Javel 'phane, pas la javel !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas la Javel 'phane, pas la javel !





Le génial scientifique inventeur de ce nouveau protocole expérimental semble se l'être appliqué à lui-même. 

D'une part, ça immunise contre le Covid-19. 
Mais en plus, ça rend beau et intelligent. 

Je n'oserais pas dire que tu ne possèdes pas déjà ces qualités... 
Mais avec cette nouvelle formule, tu pourras le rester longtemps, et en plus tu seras immunisé contre le Covid ! 

Et enfin, nous saurons si oui ou non tu es un bon modérateur. Car je crois que chez les mauvais modérateurs, le succès n'est pas entièrement garanti... 
Enfin, ça marche mieux sur les bons.


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Inutile d'insister de la sorte Monsieur Lamouche, j'ai autant peur des aiguilles que des blouses blanches !

D'ailleurs j'avais demandé à être mis sur la liste blanche ! On m'a dit oui, oui et puis je me rends compte que non, non je n'y suis pas !

Je suis contre le démarchage sur internet !

Je ne testerai pas votre cocktail ! En plus, je bois de l'eau du robinet…

Qu'est-ce qu'il dit votre manuel du parfait démarcheur des nouvelles tendances santé de la maison-blanche pour les buveurs d'eau de la ville ? Hein, si ça se tombe, je suis déjà immunisé ! Et vous n'en savez rien !

Et puis je vais vous faire une confidence, Monsieur Lamouche, je reste toujours à bonne distance de ces fichues bouteilles qui te blanchissent le futal quand tu en empoignes une. Même au supermarché, j'évite ce rayon. Ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai opté pour la livraison à domicile.

Et si vous saviez combien de frocs j'ai flingué avec ce produit, vous me donneriez de l'argent pour vous débarrasser d'un baril !

Quand à vos UV, ça fait bien longtemps que je n'use plus mes frocs sur les bancs de classe. Na !


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Par contre, si vous avez des patchs, des gommes ou tout autre produit à base de goudron et nicotine, ça m'intéresse !

Edith : /me prépare un gag covid_inside à base de nicotine pour éviter de passer pour un floodeur – animal formellement interdit d'exercices tapuscrits répétés sur le forum sous peines de sanctions légères à tempétueuses…


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Inutile d'insister de la sorte Monsieur Lamouche, j'ai autant peur des aiguilles que des blouses blanches !
> 
> D'ailleurs j'avais demandé à être mis sur la liste blanche ! On m'a dit oui, oui et puis je me rends compte que non, non je n'y suis pas !
> 
> ...



Voilà que nous avons des souvenirs en commun !... 

En 1988 - je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier - j'ai flingué un superbe pantalon de costume après avoir acheté un gros flacon contenant de l'Eau de Javel... Du coup, il m'a fallu recycler la veste du costume en question en veste dépareillée... 

Et les UVs à l'université, j'ai connu ça aussi. 

Du coup, les UVs m'auront laissé de bien meilleurs souvenirs que l'eau de Javel, en fait !...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Par contre, si vous avez des patchs, des gommes ou tout autre produit à base de goudron et nicotine, ça m'intéresse !
> 
> Edith : /me prépare un gag covid_inside à base de nicotine pour éviter de passer pour un floodeur – animal formellement interdit d'exercices tapuscrits répétés sur le forum sous peines de sanctions légères à tempétueuses…



Ah ça, je n'ai pas... 
La nicotine fait aussi partie - décidément - de mes vieux souvenirs... 
Et même le Covid ne m'y fera pas revenir, sous quelque forme que ce soit...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2020)

Il paraît qu'il vont vendre les masques en bureau de tabac.

Est-ce que je devrai acheter mes havanes à la pharmacie ? La sécu me remboursera combien sur ma boite de cubains ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La sécu me remboursera combien sur ma boite de cubains ?


Demande à Tintin !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Demande à Tintin !


Me dit le tailleur de pipes.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 169399​




Bon, là, si tu me prends par les sentiments... 

Si Tintin lui-même envisage de se mettre à fumer pour lutter contre le Covid, ça change la donne... 
Des cigars égyptiens, ça peut permettre de cocher la case "courses de première nécessité"?... 
Moonwalker, si tu passes par là, peut-être pourras-tu nous éclairer...?
Nous allons avoir besoin des lumières d'une dark star... 

[Edit] Ah ben quand on parle du loup... [/Edit]


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Me dit le tailleur de pipes.


M'avez vous déjà vu dire des trucs sessuels sur le fofo ? :non:


Moonwalker a dit:


> Il paraît qu'il vont vendre les masques en bureau de tabac.


L'état achète les masques. Il les revend à Altadis, bing, un bénef. Altadis les revend aux buralistes, bing, un bénef plus une taxe. Les buralistes nous les revendent, bing, un bénef et le plein de taxes. L'état empoche plus que l'achat des masques, bingo !


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Me dit le tailleur de pipes.


Mince… J'avais rajouté un mot…

Je reprends !

Je fume la pipe et taille des shorts ! :king:


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2020)

Alors qu'il faut fumer le cigare et coudre des masques.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2020)

Faites du sport


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2020)

Inépuisable Tintin


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

Yes !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Yes !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 169457​


C'est moi ou il y a quelque chose de nauséabond qui se cache derrière cette image censément drôle.
PS : Si ça se trouve, je suis dans ma journée "vois le mal partout".


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> je suis dans ma journée "vois le mal partout".


Mais non, c'est juste le président qui dit que je peux aller naviguer...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais non, c'est juste le président qui dit que je peux aller naviguer...


Mmmh, ok, pas clair pour moi.
Cette interprétation ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux.
Mais si tu le dis, je suis tout prêt à te croire.
_(même si je pense que le créateur de cette image ne parlait pas d'activités nautiques)._


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mmmh, ok, pas clair pour moi.
> Cette interprétation ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux.
> Mais si tu le dis, je suis tout prêt à te croire.
> _(même si je pense que le créateur de cette image ne parlait pas d'activités nautiques)._



Cher Cochon Sauvage Décoloré (si je peux me permettre une telle familiarité), ta question est absolument légitime. 

Moi, ça m'a fait rire. J'ai mis un like. J'assume. 

Je m'explique. 

Depuis au moins trente ans maintenant, nous avons eu droit à des débats sur les visages dissimulés dans l'espace public. En particulier pour des raisons religieuses liées à certaines pratiques de l'Islam. 
Débats légitimes. Généralement tranchés par le rappel de l'interdiction de se masquer dans l'espace public, sauf exceptions, comme certaines fêtes de carnaval, par exemple. 

Depuis bientôt deux ans (je crois), nous avons eu droit à d'autres débat relatifs aux visages masqués, en particulier autour de certaines manifestations de Gilets Jaunes et de Black Blocks. 
Même conclusion : rappel de l'interdiction de se masquer publiquement. 

Bien plus récemment, on nous expliquait que l'utilisation massive des masques à destination du grand public pour limiter la propagation du Covid-19 ne servait à rien. 

Et aujourd'hui, le port systématique de masques ou d'objets pouvant s'en rapprocher (foulards etc...) est très vivement recommandé, et ce sera probablement bientôt obligatoire au moins dans les transports en commun, voire de façon générale. 

Ce retournement de situation est tellement spectaculaire qu'il me semble potentiellement comique. 
Bien que les situations dont je parle plus haut soient toutes sérieuses, voire dramatiques. 

Aujourd'hui, tout le monde recherche un masque d'un type ou d'un autre. 
Je me suis personnellement récemment équipé de masques "alternatifs". 
De ce point de vue, je me considère comme faisant partie des "voileux". Et je n'ai pourtant pas pratiqué d'activités nautiques depuis longtemps. 

Mais avec le recul et grâce à ton intervention, je reconnais que je ne sais pas ce qu'a voulu dire l'auteur de l'image. 
Peut-être quelque chose de nauséabond, en effet. 
Je n'en sais rien. 

Mais il est clair que tu as très bien fait de poser la question.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

@*lamainfroide, Human-Fly*, Je vois que j'ai affaire avec un profond terrien et à un habitué des nues...
Cette image alakon a été créée par un “voileux“, c'est à dire quelqu'un qui fait du bateau à voiles.
La boutade ne va pas plus loin que ça. En plus c'était privé et je l'ai sortie de son contexte...
SVP, pas d"empapaoutage de mouches plus que ça... * *


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @*lamainfroide, Human-Fly*, Je vois que j'ai affaire avec un profond terrien et à un habitué des nues...
> Cette image alakon a été créée par un “voileux“, c'est à dire quelqu'un qui fait du bateau à voiles.
> La boutade ne va pas plus loin que ça. En plus c'était privé et je l'ai sortie de son contexte...
> SVP, pas d"empapaoutage de mouches plus que ça... **




Là, c'est clair.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2020)

Je n'ai pas du tout pensé à la voile, heureusement que cela a été précisé après. Je comprend mieux la blague


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je n'ai pas du tout pensé à la voile, heureusement que cela a été précisé après. Je comprend mieux la blague


Ca me rassure , je suis pas le seul 
Quel idiot


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là, c'est clair.


Je suis un voileux et quand je vois la mer aujourd'hui d'un beau bleu turquoise, un vent thermique de 15 nœuds, j'ai les boules de ne pas pouvoir sortir en mer, alors je suis allé dans la forêt derrière chez moi voir le printemps pousser. Et j'ai aperçu des gens qui faisaient comme moi avec leurs enfants parce que là, contrairement à la plage également interdite, l'hélico de la gendarmerie ne peut pas nous voir !
P*taing, ça devient long...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @*lamainfroide, Human-Fly*, Je vois que j'ai affaire avec un profond terrien et à un habitué des nues...
> Cette image alakon a été créée par un “voileux“, c'est à dire quelqu'un qui fait du bateau à voiles.
> La boutade ne va pas plus loin que ça. En plus c'était privé et je l'ai sortie de son contexte...
> SVP, pas d"empapaoutage de mouches plus que ça... **


Oui, merci, c'est très clair.
Comme quoi, sorti du contexte...
Je n'avais pas le code. Mais je saurais maintenant ce qu'est un voileux (ce que je ne serais jamais puisque, bien qu'habitant sur une zone côtière, j'attrape le mal de mer à la simple évocation d'une sortie en mer).


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> j'attrape le mal de mer à la simple évocation d'une sortie en mer


 Ça se travaille l'oreille interne


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> P*taing, ça devient long...


Si ça peut te consoler, j'en ai marre aussi ... Seul avec mon poilu, sans une visite à la maison depuis un mois ... ça craint !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Seul avec mon poilu, sans une visite à la maison depuis un mois ... ça craint !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un de mes voisins...
> 
> C'est alors que j'ai compris qu'il se passerait encore de nombreuses années avant qu'il ne daigne encore m'adresser la parole !


Ben oui, mais tu as fait fuir le seul qui te tendait la main.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben oui, mais tu as fait fuir le seul qui te tendait la main.



Bien joué !!!!!! ...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : Si ça se trouve, je suis dans ma journée "vois le mal partout".


Non M'sieur ! C'est mon tour de voir le mal partout !
Vous êtes prié d'attendre lundi pour entamer la votre !
Compris ?!


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2020)

S'il m'arrive un truc pas top avec le Covid, je veux ça :







​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2020)

Coiffeurs clandestins


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241776703770447877


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2020)

Du canard pour Donald


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

Désolé cette vidéo est dans la langue de shakespeare 

Samedi 25 avril, Brad Pitt était l'invité d'une édition "confinée" de l'émission Saturday Night Live. Déguisé en conseiller de la Maison-Blanche, l'acteur en a profité pour se moquer des déclarations de Donald Trump au sujet du nouveau coronavirus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254578349759959041


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 169899​


Facile. Sauf qu'on peut être prêt à quelque chose pour une date et en choisir une autre.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2020)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Faut prendre rdv à la place de la Riponne (1005 Lausanne).


Mais non !
Tout le monde retrouve la voie des forums avec ce confinement !


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2020)

Ca peut être dangereux de trouver la voie...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

source


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254763663887675392


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2020)

Si il y a une chose que je retiendrais de cette intervention du Premier Ministre, c'est cette phrase qui m'a fait sourire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

Je l’appliquerai bien à beaucoup de politiques


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2020)

Quand on voit la communication de son gouvernement...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> "Tu mets Elisabeth Lévy, Yvan Rioufol et Eric Zemmour dans un sandwich, tu le manges, tu le chies ça fait Pascal Praud"
> https://t.co/QEPxkjXFxG


C'est excellent en effet  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254825550700560391


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand on voit la communication de son gouvernement...


CQFD


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Avril 2020)

> Sur les écrans à Friedrichstrasse, la BVG dit:
> 4 bonnes raisons de porter un masque:
> 
> 1er mai à Görli
> ...


Source

ps: si quelqu'un en Allemagne voit le message affiché, merci de le partager


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2020)

L'OMS vient de communiquer la fin du confinement de façon graduelle. Le retour à la normale se fera dans l'ordre suivant :

1. Ceux qui regardent assiduemment Nrj12 et Hanouna peuvent sortir immédiatement et sans aucune protection.

2. Ceux qui ont lu le livre de Nabilla vont pouvoir sortir d'ici 2 jours.
3. Ceux qui écoutent Jul, PNL et du reggaeton pourront sortir dans 3 jours.
4. Ceux qui consomment des steaks de tofu, de la bière sans alcool et du redbull sortiront dans 4 jours.
5. Ceux qui disent "voyent", "croivent" et "vas y pas" sortiront dans 5 jours.
6. Tous les autres doivent rester confinés chez eux; le monde a besoin de vous


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Wil Aime rend les internautes complètement fous avec une nouvelle énigme



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255257587345489925​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2020)

Bon ! Faut que je me surveille ... le confinement me rend irascible, ce qui n'est pas dans mon caractère habituellement ! 

J'ai commencé par me friter avec @aCLR, ensuite ça a été avec mon voisin écolo et hier avec ma voisine qui se plaignait de la présence de poilus errants dans son jardin (en plus, c'est moi qui les nourrit - si elle savait !  ) et aujourd'hui, alors que je regardais exceptionnellement "Affaire conclue", j'ai du éteindre la TV rageusement tellement Sophie Davant m'énervait ! 

Il est temps que tout ce fatras se termine !!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai du éteindre la TV rageusement tellement Sophie Davant m'énervait !


Elle m'a toujours énervé.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il est temps que tout ce fatras se termine !!!!!!!


Allez-y. On vous suit.

Si ça tourne mal on dira que c'est de votre faute. "les défenses de la Belgique n'ont pas tenu, etc." Comm'd'hab.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai du éteindre la TV rageusement tellement Sophie Davant m'énervait !


Je te rassure, c'est tout à fait normal !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si ça tourne mal on dira que c'est de votre faute. "les défenses de la Belgique n'ont pas tenu, etc." Comm'd'hab.



Mwouais .... .... .... 

Classement FIFA


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2020)

*@Fab'Fab, *oh là là, t'en oublie...
Ceux qui commencent leurs phrases avec _Du coup_
Ceux qui disent _voilà_ à la fin de toutes leurs phrases


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais .... .... ....
> 
> Classement FIFA


Rooh ! T'es encore avec ça ? 

C'est fini le football. Y'en a plus. Les championnats sont annulés. Les mecs s'emmerdent tous dans leurs villas depuis des semaines. Ils font semblant de s'entraîner, postent des photos sur Instagram, doivent supporter leur femmes h24, leurs patrons font la gueule, les voitures de sport prennent la poussière. L'Équipe recycle ses vieux articles ou invente des transferts improbables. De temps en temps un mort célèbre vient y troubler la routine.

Et puis, le classement FIFA/Coca-Cola… franchement. T'as rien trouvé de moins honnête ? 

C'est même pas la première place de la Belgique qui me choque mais la deuxième de la France. On n'a même pas été tête de série lors du tirage de l'Euro 2020. D'ailleurs, heureusement que le Corona-virus est passé par là parce qu'il ne s'annonçait pas brillant. Équipes décimées, tirage au sort bidon, déplacements de fous, joueurs cramés dès le mois de février.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rooh ! T'es encore avec ça ?



Je m'emmerde tellement que je recycle ...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## patlek (29 Avril 2020)

Dans un peu plus d'une semaine, je serais en liberté conditionnelle!!! (YES!!!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2020)

Nan
Pas toi.
C'est dans les tous petits caractères en bas.


----------



## patlek (29 Avril 2020)

Un coup de tipex et c' est reglé.


----------



## patlek (29 Avril 2020)

Je pourrais SORTIR!!!! Courir dans tous les sens!, embrasser tous les gens dans la rue!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je pourrais SORTIR!!!! Courir dans tous les sens!, embrasser tous les gens dans la rue!!!!


J'ai quand mème du bol d'être dans le jura


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ceux qui disent _voilà_ à la fin de toutes leurs phrases


en évitant JUSTEMENT de les terminer


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255570129364058112


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Mai 2020)

Source


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Mai 2020)

Vive le drive-in!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mai 2020)

Les boites de nuit avec distance sociale


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

Une petite parodie


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2020)

Heureux les belges, ils ont Kroll





En plus grand ici​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Un masque efficace


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 171117​


Ah si seulement les miens y croyaient encore...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah si seulement les miens y croyaient encore...


Ca change pas grand chose , il faut quand mème faire un chèque


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Neyres (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2020)

Et la distanciation physique...


----------



## Neyres (3 Mai 2020)

ça fait avant/après .... les survivants ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2020)

C'est combien ?
135 € monsieur l'agent






répondit la poupée gonflable sur une plage de Corse​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

A vous de choisir la couleur


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2020)

Pourquoi "en ce moment" ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mai 2020)

Allan Barte en a des pas mal effectivement  

Dans les transports Lundi prochain:


Source


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mai 2020)

Une petite analyse


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 171799


Ben non, ça veut juste dire que tu peux de nouveau faire du bateau. Voilà qui devrait faire plaisir à Toum'aï


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Voilà qui devrait faire plaisir à Toum'aï


Ils ont dit 100 km, pas 54 milles


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ils ont dit 100 km, pas 54 milles


Tu en connais beaucoup, des députés et des ministres, qui savent ce qu'est un mille ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu en connais beaucoup, des députés et des ministres, qui savent ce qu'est un mille ?


Malheureusement oui, il y quelqu'un avec qui j'ai longtemps fait des régates qui est marié avec une nana devenue député au Havre à la dernière législature. D'un côté femme de voileux, de l'autre pote d'Édouard...
Elle n'a pas signé la pétition pour ré-ouvrir les espaces nautiques


----------



## ibabar (6 Mai 2020)

En l'occurence, à Strasbourg on se fait vraiment entuber d'un demi-cercle... pas question d'aller faire du bateau en Allemagne !
Réciproquement pourtant je vois toujours des plaques allemandes circuler ! #FrontièrePeauDePhoque


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> En l'occurence, à Strasbourg on se fait vraiment entuber d'un demi-cercle... pas question d'aller faire du bateau en Allemagne !
> 
> 
> Réciproquement pourtant je vois toujours des plaques allemandes circuler ! #FrontièrePeauDePhoque




Il y a des Allemands qui vivent en France aussi. J'en connais au moins un. Et il a une voiture immatriculée en Allemagne. Et il ne peut pas rentrer en Allemagne, car sinon il ne pourra plus revenir chez lui ensuite.


----------



## ibabar (6 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des Allemands qui vivent en France aussi. J'en connais au moins un. Et il a une voiture immatriculée en Allemagne. Et il ne peut pas rentrer en Allemagne, car sinon il ne pourra plus revenir chez lui ensuite.


Il y a certes des cas particuliers.
De manière générale, si tu es résident en France, tu es confiné, quelle que soit ta nationalité et l'immat de ton véhicule. Il y a aussi des frontaliers qui travaillent (donc des Français autorisés à entrer en Allemagne pour y bosser).

Ce que j'observe c'est un nombre non négligeable de plaques allemandes (venant de Kehl), surtout en cette période de trafic moindre, et bien entendu ces Allemands pourront rentrer chez eux.
La question est de savoir pourquoi nous on les autorise à entrer en France, alors qu'eux nous interdisent d'entrer en Allemagne... bref je m'interroge (sans perfidie... ah si en fait avec beaucoup de perfidie) sur cette membrane (frontière) dont la porosité ne marche que dans un sens (comme les peaux de phoque que je prenais en analogie)...!? 

_Mais bon, je ne veux pas faire trop de HS, encore moins de politique (sinon on n'est plus dans le fil "rions" )._


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des Allemands qui vivent en France aussi. J'en connais au moins un. Et il a une voiture immatriculée en Allemagne. Et il ne peut pas rentrer en Allemagne, car sinon il ne pourra plus revenir chez lui ensuite.


J''habite bien en France et je roule souvent avec une voiture immatriculée sur la Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## ibabar (6 Mai 2020)

@Fab'Fab : énorme


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## shub22 (6 Mai 2020)

Vous avez écrit:
shub22 a dit:
ah 'a la censure va bon train ici
aLCR
_La vache qui pleure nous fait encore un pataquès !
Prends garde ma cocotte, ton lait va tourner vinaigre !

Avant ta dernière édition, petite chose en sus, tu épiloguais de la démocratie sur le forum… Rhôo, la démocratie… Ici… Comme si cet espace public, propulsé par une SARL répondant au doux nom de MacGénération, avait un quelconque lien avec un système de gouvernement dans lequel le pouvoir était exercé par l'ensemble des citoyens. Non vraiment, la vache qui pleure, tu devrais relire les consignes d'utilisations des forums que tu as accepté de signer en t'inscrivant ici. Nul part il n'y est fait référence à la démocratie…

Ta pétulance à l'emportement vomitif au moindre commentaire des uns et des autres exaspère tout le petit monde du bar Macgé, moi le premier ! Tu dois être borgne pour ne pas voir le caractère amusé de la remarque de Jura39. Il ne faisait qu'abonder dans le sens de ta remarque. Il riait du caractère trompeur de ton avatar. Pas plus, tu ne compris la réponse d'un Human-Fly. Son mot d'esprit allait aussi dans le sens de Jura. Il allait même plus loin, il te pardonnait tes écarts passés si tu consentais à revenir dans le droit chemin.

Mais non ! Vache qui pleure un jour, vache qui pleure toujours ! Tu t'es empressé de tacler cette mouche humaine de ta hargne habituelle. D'un coup de corne, tu l'éborgnas. Et d'un second, tu remis ça pour une malheureuse faute de frappe.

Pensais-tu vraiment que la modération laisserait passer ça ? Hein, petite chose en sus ! Les pénibles dans ton genre, les modérateurs et plus précisément celui qui sévit en terrasse, se font une joie de les rabrouer. Si tu savais comme il les aime les hargneux, revêches et grincheux dans ton genre. Toujours à meugler pour un rien… Tapoter du signe sur leur tronche, c'est son passe-temps préféré !

Alors oui, comme dans le fil du confinement récréatif, tu es dorénavant interdit de réponses ici. Et tu sais quoi, la petite vache qui pleure en sursis, ça fera du bien à tout le monde de le savoir, moi le premier !

Retourne donc te tirer sur le pie au fond de l'étable, la vache qui pleure…
On s'en cague de ton humour méphitique aux relents humeurs pestilentielles !
==============_
Ma réponse:
Rappel de la loi ===>
============

Il ne fait plus aucun doute depuis la loi sur la confiance dans l’économie numérique du 21 juin 2004, qu’en plus des publications dans la presse écrite et audiovisuelle, les publications sur Internet et notamment les messages diffusés sur un forum de discussion à accès restreint ou non sont soumises aux dispositions de la loi sur la presse du 29 juillet 1881.

Or, la loi sur la presse condamne expressément et sévèrement la diffamation et l’injure, qu’elles soient publiques ou non. Un petit rappel s’impose :

La diffamation, prévue à l’article 29 du 29 juillet 1881, est définie comme étant
« toute allégation ou imputation d’un fait portant atteinte à l’honneur ou à la considération de la personne ou du corps constitué auquel le fait est imputé ».
L’injure, précisée à l’alinéa 2 du même article, s’entend de « toute expression outrageante, termes de mépris ou invective qui ne referme l’imputation d’aucun fait ». L’intention de nuire de l’auteur de la diffamation ou injure est présumée.
L’infraction de diffamation n’existe et n’est punissable que le si le fait diffamatoire a fait l’objet d’une publicité, c’est-à-dire a été porté à la connaissance du public par tous moyens. La publicité est caractérisée car le message diffamatoire ou injurieux est mis en ligne et accessible à plusieurs personnes via le forum.


			https://www.murielle-cahen.com/publications/p_forum2.asp
		

=================================================
==========
Je vous signale aimablement et respectueusement Mr le modérateur aCLR qu’en insultant les gens de cette façon vous vous mettez en travers de la loi qui punit l’insulte et l’injure en public et les forums sont des lieux publics.
Vous risquez la plainte pour diffamation/insulte/injure en public (voir l’extrait ci-dessus) laquelle est sanctionnée devant un tribunal de police par une amende, variable suivant la gravité des faits et aggravée si récidive bien sûr. Il me suffit de contacter un avocat si ça empire. J’en connais et je le ferai à moins d’un retrait de votre message assorti d’excuses: nous ne sommes ni des chiens ni des esclaves, même dans le monde virtuel où certains comme vous ou d’autres se croient tout permis
Ceci est d’autant moins excusable que vous êtes le modérateur en chef!! Modérateur, quel drôle de nom pour la fonction vu comment vous l’exercez. Ce n’est pas la premiere fois que je vois ce type de reaction sur un forum, généralement des lieux fréquentés par des gens sérieux d’une part et d’autre part par des gens oisifs et volontiers agressifs pour qui ne fait pas partie de leur bande. Et je ne fais pas partie de votre bande ostensiblement! Dans votre discours vous manifestez clairement que vous n’en avez rien à fiche des remarques qu’on peut vous faire et que vous pouvez insulter qui vous voulez, dû à votre rang dans la hiérarchie lequel vous permet une telle arrogance: très bien on verra si devant une assignation à comparaitre devant un tribunal de police, il est en sera de même.
J’ai photocopié la page et noté l’adresse et donc je possède tous les documents pour déposer une plainte au commissariat muni d’une attestation de dérogation pour m’y rendre bien sûr
À vous d’agir
P.S. Vous pouvez toujours m’exclure ce qui ne ferait qu’empirer la situation


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2020)

Arrête de jouer les vierges effarouchées. T'es sur un forum, pas sur BFM.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2020)

Boh, c'est une vache, normal qu'elle lache une grosse bouse


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2020)

@*shub22*, tu nous broutes, tu comprends pas que tes épanchements juridiques personne n'en n'a rien à foutre (tiens ça rime).
Toi dans une soirée ou une réunion tu es le premier que tout le monde a envie de balancer dehors.
Va t'inscrire sur un forum complotiste, t'auras du grain à moudre.
J'aimerais t'insulter mais tu ne le mérites même pas.
Tu devrais faire une bonne introspection, pas une catho ni psychanalytique, non une bonne analyse du fait que personne ne t'aime.
Quitte ce forum, c'est un bien que tu te feras.
Go away
Get out
e pericoloso sporgersi


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2020)

Très à propos !


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> Vous avez écrit:
> shub22 a dit:
> ah 'a la censure va bon train ici
> aLCR
> ...




Dans ce thread, il est question de "rire un bon coup".
Décidément, l'humour n'est pas ton point fort...

La capacité à t'intégrer dans un groupe quel qu'il soit non plus, à mon avis...

Et au lieu de critiquer l'équipe de modération d'ici, pourquoi ne pas plutôt essayer d'auto-modérer tes propres imbécilités, ne serait-ce qu'une fois de temps en temps???...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2020)

"La seule façon de vaincre les cons est de vivre plus longtemps qu'eux" (Les mois d'avril sont meurtriers - Laurent Heynemann)


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mai 2020)

Non, non, stop tout le monde.
Détendons-nous.
Enfin que diantre, entre gens de bonne compagnie.
Tiens une blague :
Savez-vous pourquoi les ours mettent du sparadrap autour des lapins ?
...
Ah, on me dit que ça n'a aucun rapport avec le coronavirus et une quelconque manière d'en rire (et qu'en plus de cela, cette blague est extrêmement vulgaire).
Bon, alors je me la garde pour moi.
Désolé.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2020)

Je citais juste un très bon film, toujours pas réédité en numérique.

Extrait : 





Le rapport avec le coronatruc ? Hé ben, le titre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Savez-vous pourquoi les ours mettent du sparadrap autour des lapins ?



 ... Peux tu m'envoyer la réponse par MP ? J'adore les histoires d'ours et de lapins ! ...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Peux tu m'envoyer la réponse par MP ? J'adore les histoires d'ours et de lapins ! ...


Avec une tortue y'a pas besoin de sparadrap, paraît-il…


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2020)

_Dont feed the troll_ mes amis !

Signalez et son sifflet sera coupé…

Mais pas banni, le bougre a au moins un reroll pour revenir à la charge…

DSL G PA 2 BLAG PPF…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Mai 2020)

Vive le télétravail


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 172247​


PS : Casse-toi du canapé et lâche-nous la télécommande (ou sinon, nous ne répondons plus de rien - et même Saint Raoult ne pourra rien pour toi).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

Hier après-midi, mes jeunes voisins, un couple super-sympa, sont venus sonner à la maison en me disant qu'ils allaient faire les courses et en me demandant si j'avais besoin de quelque chose !

Et, à ma grande surprise, j'ai été envahi de 2 sentiments contradictoires ... Le premier : tidju, ils sont quand même super-sympa de penser à moi ... Le deuxième : tidju, suis-je si vieux que ça pour qu'ils pensent que j'ai besoin d'aide ?

P.... de confinement !  

ps : en y réfléchissant, ils sont super-sympas !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mai 2020)




----------



## Neyres (9 Mai 2020)

Lundi on déconfine en Suisse ...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2020)

Si tu peux depuis quelques jours.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 172237


« La vie est tellement plus belle quand on s'en bat les baloches » de la mer qui penche !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (10 Mai 2020)

C'est l'humiliation de trop.
Je n'irais plus chez auchan.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259237264028246016


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 172679


c'est qui, Gaetan ? En tous cas belle brochette de casserolles !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

@Jura39 : aurais-tu la dernière en plus grand ? C'est difficile à lire dans cette taille...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> @Jura39 : aurais-tu la dernière en plus grand ? C'est difficile à lire dans cette taille...


Salut,
J'ai modifié


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

Bien trouvé ^^


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## subsole (11 Mai 2020)

Jamais de toute ma vie, j'aurais imaginé que mes mains consommeraient plus d'alcool que ma bouche!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

Désolé


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## subsole (11 Mai 2020)

On y est !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

Un message affiché sur la façade de L’Européen à Paris, évoqué avec humour​


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Mai 2020)

Heureusement les coiffeurs rouvrent


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2020)

Ca doit être un colique...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2020)

Il faut expliquer sinon les d'jeun's ne peuvent pas comprendre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mai 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2020)

Ce matin, conversation avec mon poilu :

Moi : Hé fieu, t'es content de t'appeler Lucky ?
Lui : Non ! j'aurais voulu m'appeler Davy !
Moi : Et pourquoi Davy ???
Lui : Parce que : Davy croquettes ... gros nase !

_Le confinement ne me réussit vraiment pas ... J'atteins des sommets de bêtise en ces temps ci ! _


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Lio70 (17 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Hé fieu, t'es content de t'appeler Lucky ?
> Lui : Parce que : Davy croquettes ... gros nase !


Quand ton poilu t'agace, place une ligne de quilles au fond du sentier, comme au bowling, et lance ton poilu dans les quilles.
Lui : Hé fieu, qu'est-ce qui te prend ?
Toi : Bah, Lucky strike !

_Je sais, le confinement chez moi, c'est pas mieux..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce matin, conversation avec mon poilu :
> 
> Moi : Hé fieu, t'es content de t'appeler Lucky ?
> Lui : Non ! j'aurais voulu m'appeler Davy !
> ...



Ah ouais.
Quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2020)

Parfois les voisins s'engueulent https://t.co/JXTbMyqfiF


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

Si vos enfants savent lire, voici un bon moyen de télétravailler tranquille :


source


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2020)

La trumperie du jour : Je ne suis pas infecté mais je prends de la chloroquine.








						Covid-19 : Trump dit prendre de l'hydroxychloroquine et suscite un tollé
					

Le président américain a précisé qu'il n'est pas infecté par le nouveau coronavirus et que tous ses tests se sont révélés négatifs.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




J'ai regardé à deux fois, mais c'est bien le Figaro, pas le Gorafi

Ah oui, je l'ai mis exprès la et pas dans actualités amusantes (ou pas). J'estime qu'il vaut mieux en rire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)

Je voulais la poster, mais je suis trop lent. 
Entre Macron qui a sorti que "nous n’avons jamais été en rupture" à propos des masques (cf BFM) et l'annonce de Trump... C'est une journée avec des annonces de folie


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

Pratique dans les bistros   








						Camila Fernández on Twitter
					

“ICYMI: Fish Tales in Ocean City is finding creative ways to keep their customers safe during the pandemic. On Saturday, the team here rolled out these new “social distancing tables,” and they’re hoping they’ll be allowed to make them available to customers soon. https://t.co/HR3UzLHOxO”




					twitter.com


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)

Hier nous étions au bord du gouffre, aujourd'hui nous avons un grand pas en avant


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> "nous n’avons jamais été en rupture"








Obiwan powa


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Un peu de Javel dans votre bain. Ce n'est pas pour copier quelqu'un   








						Coronavirus: le nombre d’incidents liés à l’eau de javel explose, des Belges en ont mis dans leur bain
					

Le Centre antipoison a reçu 1.000 appels de plus que l’année dernière au mois d’avril.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2020)

Macron est un politique qui sait manier les éléments de langage. Il ne ment pas car il parle de non rupture _dans les services hospitaliers. _


> le gouvernement a(vait) adopté "une doctrine restrictive" pour que les soignants ne soient jamais "en rupture".


:sifflote:


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (22 Mai 2020)

*@lesgars*, je le redis. Quand vous tombez sur un dessin humoristique drôle à souhaits, partagez-le avec la signature du dessinateur. Sinon abstenez-vous.

(je ne dis pas ça pour vous emmerder, on est là pour rigoler un bon coup de ce fichu virus ! Mais juste pour vous rappeler que derrière chaque dessin se cache un mec ou une nana qui s'est creusé le ciboulot pour vous faire marrer. La moindre des choses à faire, c'est de trouver une image avec sa signature. Dans le cas contraire, évitez de la partager, merci) 

PPF


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mai 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir (auteur @mrBabouse)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2020)

Si tu veux passer une journée au royaume uni, faudrat compter prendre un mois de vacances:

1 tu pars en angleterre..









						Pandémie. La quatorzaine britannique suscite colère et consternation
					

La décision du gouvernement britannique d’imposer une quatorzaine volontaire à tous les voyageurs arrivant au Royaume-Uni, afin d’éviter une seconde vague de Co...




					www.courrierinternational.com
				




(Petite note "imposer une quatorzaine volontaire"  ??? çà a pas l' air trés axé sur le volontariat)

2-Tu es mis en quarantaine 14 jours...

3-Tu passes ta journée dehors

4- Tu rentres en France

"
De fait, la France pensait faire partie des pays exemptés. Elle a découvert vendredi, _“avec regret”_, qu’il n’en était rien et a promis des représailles, rapporte *Metro*. _“La France est prête à mettre en place la réciprocité des mesures, dès que le système entrera en vigueur côté britannique”_, a déclaré un porte-parole du ministère de l’Intérieur.

'

5-Tu passez 14 jours en quarantaine.

6-Tu rentres à la maison, apres ton mois de vacances.

Sympa!! (Remarque, c' est peut etre un mois de vacances a pas cher du tout,  si tu payes pas l' hébergement et la nourriture pendant la quarantaine (??), c' est peut etre meme un coup à faire des allers retours.)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mai 2020)

L'indienne et la française gagnent haut la main


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mai 2020)

La plage est interdite à la population, les animaux en sont très contents :








						Robert ⚠️ on Twitter
					

“La nature a bien repris ses droits !! https://t.co/gs7ue9JXBa”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mai 2020)

Les chats se fichent du confinement


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mai 2020)

Il y a les masques du marché et il y a les masques futuristes


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mai 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## subsole (29 Mai 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=901942550282566


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mai 2020)

*Stop Covid©*




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mai 2020)

C'est facile de faire des tests, même les singes peuvent le faire:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266396432539570178


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## patlek (29 Mai 2020)

Moi, j' ai suivit le Docteur Raoult!! a 100%


Tous les jours pendant 2 heures, je vais dans le champs à coté, et je broute, à quatre pattes, 2 heures durand! Et çà marche!!  j' ai pas attrapé le covid. Comme quoi, la chlorophylle, ça fonctionne!!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2020)

Je viens de me fader les 3 dernières pages, et franchement, ça vous faire rire ? j'ai du sourire vaguement une fois une fois ou deux mais pour le reste, c'est vraiment au ras des pâquerettes.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Mardi prochain, les bars rouvriront mais il faudra aussi porter un masque. Certains ont déjà la solution 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266243819797835777


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2020)

Ca fait peut-être rire, mais ça n'est pas drôle hélas.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca fait peut-être rire, mais ça n'est pas drôle hélas.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176325​


C'est tellement vrai


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

A voir si cela est vrai ou non

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267766592164814848


----------



## patlek (2 Juin 2020)

Les infos "twitter"... Le niveau zéro en matière d' infos.

Je ne suis pas inscrit sur twitter , ni sur facebook au passage, mais çà m' arrive d'y jeter un oeil... C' est vraiment un espace génial pour le crétinisme. 
Ce week end i y avait "anonymous" dans les tenfdances, et il veait de sortir une liste de réseau de pédophilie d' epstein , avec les noms des "clients". Il suffisait de moins de 10 minutes, pour se renseigner, trouver la source de cette liste qui est depuis longtemps sur internet, et fait il y a longtemps l' oblet d' article dans la presse "mainstream", bref cette histoire de "ré"vélation " d' anonymous était complètement bidon. Et bien sur twitter, çà y allait!!!! 
Si tu veux t'informer, twitter, ' est le dernier endroit ou aller.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

Twitter me sert beaucoup, mais je m'en sert intelligemment   

Cela me sert comme un flux rss pour les news de certains sites
J'ai des infos bien plus rapidement pour les transports en commun
J'ai une liste avec des artistes que j'aime bien, c'est très utile pour voir leurs oeuvres
J'ai aussi quelques contacts dessus avec qui j'aime bien discuter

Tant qu'une news n'est pas officielle, je considère qu'il y a de forte chance. qu'elle soit fausse.
Là j'ai un gros doute sur la véracité de cette news, d'où le fait que je le précise dans mon poste. Sinon, certains risquent de croire que c'est vrai.
Et on aura l'info bientôt, donc il suffit d'attendre pour avoir l'application disponible.


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

Plus d'info sur l'application :








						StopCovid est disponible sur iPhone
					

C'est au tour de la version iOS de StopCovid d'être annoncée sur l'App Store. Elle est en train d'être déployée, il est possible qu'elle n'apparaisse pas encore dans l'app d'Apple (ou plus exactement dans la boutique française, nous avons pu la récupérer depuis l'App Store américain). MàJ à...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Là j'ai un gros doute sur la véracité de cette news, d'où le fait que je le précise dans mon poste. Sinon, certains risquent de croire que c'est vrai.



C'est tout le problème : si tu as des doutes, tu ne postes pas. Plus généralement c'et le reproche qui est fait à la plupart des sites d'infos, que ce soit ceux des journaux ou les touiteur, fessebouque et autres ; on publie pour être le premier à publier, et on dément et s'excuse (dans le meilleur des cas) s'il se trouve que finalement c'était un fake.
Sauf qu'entretemps ça a fait le tour de la planète et que le démenti, lui, ne le fera pas. Poster - ou publier - en disant 'attention, ce n'est peut-être pas vrai' ne servira à rien pour tous ceux qui aimeront croire en la niouze.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2020)

Donc il est interdit de poster des trucs marrant, obligé de poster des choses sérieuses ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc il est interdit de poster des trucs marrant, obligé de poster des choses sérieuses ?


Alors tu commences ta phrase par : "Ouah, lékons“
plutôt que : "A voir si cela est vrai ou non"


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens de me fader les 3 dernières pages, et franchement, ça vous faire rire ? j'ai du sourire vaguement une fois une fois ou deux mais pour le reste, c'est vraiment au ras des pâquerettes.


C'est parce que t'aimes pas l'humour de droite


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> l'humour de droite


oxymoron !
disons plutôt que je préfère le second degré à la facilité


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> disons plutôt que je préfère le second degré à la facilité


Desproges nous manque


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268127826160599047


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> disons plutôt que je préfère le second degré à la facilité


L'autodérision est une arme redoutable, hélas pas si facile que ça !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)

L'original


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc il est interdit de poster des trucs marrant, obligé de poster des choses sérieuses ?



Toutafé ! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265420891200139264


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237136467384669


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (8 Juin 2020)

C'est loin d'être gagné malheureusement .....


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (16 Juin 2020)

Ils sont gentils....c'est un coup à mettre le feu à son masque rien qu'en expirant


----------



## Lio70 (16 Juin 2020)

En Belgique, nous avons le Herve. Même sous cloche, ça fouette dans toute la maison. Quand il est bien fait, il coule un peu, c'est là qu'il est le meilleur. Stratégie anti-agression garantie. On le déguste bien chaud sur un toast, avec du sirop de pommes et poires. C'est délicieux! Ce toast peut être servi en compagnie d'une bière ambrée un peu lourde et servie chambrée. Ce menu vous fera régresser en position foetale pendant la phase de digestion (compter tout l'après-midi jusqu'au début de soirée).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (16 Juin 2020)

M'a l'air appétissant aussi ce "Herve"


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## Neyres (17 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2020)

J'imagine la tête de ceux qui l'ont utilisé 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275380322801274880


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2020)

Qui me fabrique ça avec un vieux briquet ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2020)

Cet hygiénisme forcené me laisse perplexe. La nature ayant horreur du vide, on est en train de supprimer des germes bénins pour les remplacer par d'autres bien plus redoutables et résistants.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Juillet 2020)

T'as intérêt à ne pas faire un faux mouvement quand tu te grattes les yeux.
Encore un coup à remplir les urgences pour des conneries.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

Je veux la même chose chez nous   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287323663176478720


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juillet 2020)

Il y a des zombies en EHPAD


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2020)

Ouf !!!!! Je suis soulagé !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouf !!!!! Je suis soulagé !!!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 185377​



À juste titre : la syphilis est vraiment à redouter !


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouf !!!!! Je suis soulagé !!!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 185377​




Il se sont tromps, ce n' est pas ta feuille de résultat:

"Large penis    positive"

Et ton micro pénis??? 

(Ou alors, tu nous aurait menti pendant toutes ces années??!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> (Ou alors, tu nous aurait menti pendant toutes ces années??!!)



Malheureusement ... Non !  ... ...


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2020)

MMmmmmmmrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

Moi, je dis que ZEBIG, il nous a caché qu'il avait un gros paquet.

Il voulait pas nous complexer.

D'ailleurs, ce surnom... The BIG.. mmmmmhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... THe Big quoi???? mmmmhh??? çà cache quelque chose...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Août 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Août 2020)

Source : https://www.nzz.ch/meinung/bildstrecke/peter-gut-die-karikatur-der-woche-in-der-nzz-ld.1451202


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Août 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299420281795162112


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## bozart25689 (1 Septembre 2020)

Un enregistrement pour affoler les enfants : http://ohmondieu.ovh/un-enregistrement-de-la-radio-pour-affoler-les-enfants-pendant-le-confinement/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Septembre 2020)

Comment porter un masque tout en mangeant ? C'est finalement très simple

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301228895560257536


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

source


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2020)

Faut pas exagérer non plus ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut pas exagérer non plus ...


Je plussoie


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Septembre 2020)

Allez un petit Audiard encore


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2020)

Rions... ou pas !


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2020)

Devinez ou est le masque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Septembre 2020)

Comment mettre son masque ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304515319801810947


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2020)

C'étais presque mon cas hier, heureusement que j'ai échappé aux transports en commun (télétravail)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

Cliquer pour agrandir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)

Les masques sont très utiles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314591100213096449


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Octobre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 195005​


Mais c'est quoi ça ?! 

La graphie est illisible ou presque, le contenu pas mieux et la chute, comment dire, je suis à court de synonymes…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Octobre 2020)

Pourquoi mon commentaire n’est jamais validé ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pourquoi mon commentaire n’est jamais validé ?


Il vient de l'être ! 







Nan ?!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284142149710290946


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2020)

Savez-vous pourquoi les groupes à table doivent être de six personnes, pas cinq, pas sept ?
C'est une demande des fabricants de fours à raclette...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2020)

*tain, j'ai la covid !

Ha, non, j'ai juste oublié de mettre du sel dans mes pâtes...

Guillermo Guiz, belge marrant


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2020)

Il roule à 249 km/h sur l'autoroute pour… rentrer avant le couvre-feu Le conducteur, originaire de la région parisienne, roulait presque...


----------



## Lamahi (23 Octobre 2020)

Deleted member 1108206 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 157821


Celui là il m’a terminé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2020)

Bon, les gars ! arrêtez un peu avec vos blagues sur le covid !
2 ou 3 ça passe, mais ... après une quarantaine y en a marre !   

_Lu ce matin dans des commentaires sur l'actualité ! _


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon, les gars ! arrêtez un peu avec vos blagues sur le covid !
> 2 ou 3 ça passe, mais ... après une quarantaine y en a marre !
> 
> _Lu ce matin dans des commentaires sur l'actualité ! _



Ce n'est pas nous. Les comiques ce sont les gouvernements.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Octobre 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321456206532251649


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2020)

À toutes fins utiles, je me permets de vous rappeler l'existence du fil « Rions un bon coup du coronavirus ! ».





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322137921940541441


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2020)

Wouf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322149089098764288


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Novembre 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322902884741189632


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2020)

*Geste barrière...




*​


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (6 Novembre 2020)

Dessin de Christophe Beaux.....! HORS SUJET je raye, merci.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 196991



Un air de "déjà vu" : #2 050


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Novembre 2020)

Mais c'est d'un pas marrant...


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un air de "déjà vu" : #2 050


Tu étais au frais quand ce sujet a vu le jour. Tu ne sais donc pas que, dans un élan de compassion floodesque envers les posteurs en mal de rigolade, la modération a autorisé le "déjà vu", le "déjà bu" et le "déjà lu" dans ce sujet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> le "déjà bu"


Je bois que ça !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu étais au frais quand ce sujet a vu le jour. Tu ne sais donc pas que, dans un élan de compassion floodesque envers les posteurs en mal de rigolade, la modération a autorisé le "déjà vu", le "déjà bu" et le "déjà lu" dans ce sujet.


En effet, j'avais oublié qu'il fallait des légendes aux dessins : le "bis répétita " est donc normal !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais c'est d'un pas marrant...


Et pourquoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

https://twitter.com/BlaguesDessins/status/1325128403876458496/photo/1


----------



## aCLR (7 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet, j'avais oublié qu'il fallait des légendes aux dessins : le "bis répétita " est donc normal !


La légende n'est demandée que pour les actus amusantes.

L'imposer ici est impossible !


----------



## litobar71 (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2020)

"*Paroles, paroles...*"(air connu)




​


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2020)

Tiens une légende ?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tiens une légende ?!


T'es jalouse ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Novembre 2020)

__





						plaƒ ! La phonétique du postillon
					






					www.plaf.org
				




Ma version préférée


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Novembre 2020)

Où se trouve ce motif sur l'attestation de déplacement dérogatoire ?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327933857031741442
ps: ce compte est un gentil troll bien connu, donc sûrement un vieux reportage qu'il ressort au bon moment (les personnes ne portent pas de masque)


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Novembre 2020)

post @1224 zou @Human-Fly en quarantaine et peut-être à l'an que vain

Sinon permettez-moi de vous donnez mon avis sur cette connerie de covid ?


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> post @1224 zou @Human-Fly en quarantaine et peut-être à l'an que vain
> 
> Sinon permettez-moi de vous donnez mon avis sur cette connerie de covid ?


Si c'est rigolo, tu peux poster ici   
Sinon, ce sera dans le topic suivant : https://forums.macg.co/threads/covid-19-le-coronavirus.1331271/page-106


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2020)

Suite du post #1237


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2020)

On se marre !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2020)

Dis-donc toi, tu vas bosser un peu au lieu d'aller sur MacGé 10 fois par jour ?!!!

Le travail c'est pas mon métier !


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le travail c'est pas mon métier !


C'est vrai, t'es un comique, toi...


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est vrai, t'es un comique, toi...


Non je n'ai pas cette prétention, j'aime bien rigoler gentiment


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 200689



Le virus est-il vacciné ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2020)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## PHILBX (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (2 Décembre 2020)

C'est sympa d'utiliser des couleurs pour daltoniens !


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2020)

Et pourtant on prend quand même les devants...


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2020)

Parce que mieux vaut en rire avant d'avoir à en pleurer comme disait l'autre.









						Un médecin qui se rendait dans son cabinet verbalisé pour non-respect du confinement
					

Malgré son attestation, le soignant cannois a récolté d'une amende de 135 euros, relate « Nice-Matin ». Une contredanse qu'il ne compte pas payer de sitôt.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 4Parce que mieux vaut en rire avant d'avoir à en pleurer comme disait l'autre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme on dit "à quelque chose malheur est bon"... 
Espérons que le médecin généraliste en question obtiendra gain de cause, ce qui me semble tout de même probable, et que son cas fera jurisprudence... 

Je comprends la logique du couvre-feu et/ou du confinement plus ou moins strict, avec attestations dérogatoires de sorties, mais à l'évidence certaines situations finissent hélas par se révéler absurdes. 


Comme disait Édouard Philippe à-propos des mesures anti-COVID-19 (je cite de mémoire et en substance) :
" - Il n'y a que le choix entre des mauvaises solutions. Et le but est d'essayer de choisir la solution la moins mauvaise." 


Bref, on peut tout critiquer, et parfois c'est très légitime, mais le contexte fait que chacun se débrouille pour faire le moins mal possible... 
Certes, certains semblent s'en sortir un peu mieux (ou un peu moins mal) que les autres, comme le Japon, la Corée du Sud ou l'Allemagne... Encore que rien ne soit parfait même dans ces pays. 
En queue de peloton, on avait jusqu'alors ceux qui s'étaient le plus voilé la face, soit Bojo, Trump, et Bolsonaro. 
Mais  Bojo, comme souvent, change complètement de point de vue et finit par dégainer le premier les vaccins... 
Trump semblant enfin sur le départ, Biden se prépare à prendre la relève avec des options radicalement différentes de celles de son prédécesseur. Aidé, sans doute, par des gouverneurs et des maires qui n'avaient pas attendu la défaite de Trump pour s'opposer à lui sur le front de la COVID-19... 


Bref, chaque pays fait ce qu'il peut, y-compris, parfois avec des changements de stratégies radicaux. 
Les vaccins apportent enfin de l'espoir mais ne résoudront pas le problème dans le court terme... 
Aucune solution miracle ; ça se saurait. 

Quant à la manière dont les choses évolueront dans les prochains mois... Nous verrons bien.


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2020)

T'aurais pas plutôt une blague carambar® sous la main ?!


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2020)

Parce que là… Pas sûr que les lecteurs aillent au bout ! Perso j'ai tenu jusqu'à la moitié en me disant, c'est là que j'ris ! Après cette virgule, c'est sûr ! Je fais dans mon froc ! Mais non…


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2020)

Enfin bref…
Je n'voulais pas caviarder la momie.
Résultat, je récolte un pavé de la mouche humaine !
Dingue…


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Décembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Enfin bref…
> Je n'voulais pas caviarder la momie.
> Résultat, je récolte un pavé de la mouche humaine !
> Dingue…



Je me suis gouré de thread.

Il y en a plusieurs sur la COVID-19.
Celui-ci, ou il faut être impérativement drôle, et l'autre, ou il faut être impérativement sérieux.

Là, j'ai écrit comme je le sentais sans prendre le temps de vérifier où j'étais. 
J'ai fait comme dans la vie ; je ne prévois pas toujours à l'avance d'être sérieux ou drôle, c'est un peu comme je le sens... 

Je ferai gaffe la prochaine fois.  




 Bon, allez, un petit truc drôle pour finir :









​

Bon, OK, peut-être pas de quoi se rouler par terre de rire... 
Mais le reste était plutôt pire...


----------



## aCLR (5 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, OK, peut-être pas de quoi se rouler par terre de rire...


Tu pourras toujours la ressortir pour le message #905180 du jeu du numéro du post !
Si jamais vous y arrivez un jour !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334542969530183683
Certaines réponses sont géniales   








						Twitter demande de résumer 2020 en un mot : les marques répondent avec humour
					

Le compte officiel de Twitter a demandé aux internautes de résumer 2020 en un mot : de quoi inspirer les marques pour des tweets amusants.




					creapills.com


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2020)

Si ça se trouve, on est injuste, c'est de l'humour policier, un peu potache. Leur façon à eux de faire des blagues.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce que mieux vaut en rire avant d'avoir à en pleurer comme disait l'autre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ça se trouve, on est un peu injuste. Ce serait de l'humour policier, leur façon à eux de conjurer cette période absurde en faisant des blagues un peu potaches.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2020)

La justice aussi fait de bonnes blagues :









						Vesoul : une dame de 73 ans malade d’Alzheimer condamnée pour une attestation de déplacement mal datée
					

Vendredi 4 décembre 2020, une femme a été condamnée pour défaut d'attestation par le tribunal de police de Vesoul, en Haute-Saône. Au premier confinement, elle avait été verbalisée pour une attestation mal datée. Or, cette dame est atteinte d’Alzheimer depuis cinq ans, sa fille est abasourdie.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2020)

Une bonne nouvelle pour tous les littéraires et les amoureux de la culture :

*William Shakespeare est vacciné contre la COVID-19 !!!... *

Depuis le temps, je crois qu'il commençait à faire partie des populations à risques...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2020)

*Colin-maillard...




*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2020)

C'est du belge !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 204289


Et Blanche Neige qui cuisine, elle ne compte donc pas ?


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2020)

Elle est pas là, c'est  Atchoum qui cuisine, miam


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (21 Décembre 2020)

Un brin cafardeux, le Bauer du jour…


----------



## litobar71 (21 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 205877​


Mes vieux souvenirs de physique me font penser qu'il faut bien plus de bandes que ça pour que la balle revienne dans la tronche de ce joueur de golf. Saurez-vous donner le compte exact ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Décembre 2020)

Sachant que la balle n'est pas à la même hauteur que la tête du joueur, un seul rebond est suffisant si tu as de la chance


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2020)

Certes, s'il la remonte suffisamment lors de son coup.
(D'ailleurs, nous sommes tous bien d'accord qu'en l'état ce joueur n'a pas l'espace nécessaire pour faire un swing convenable).

PS : je pense que vous avez tous compris que je suis totalement désœuvré, sinon tu penses bien que j'aurais aut'chose à faire que m'attarder sur la trajectoire d'une balle sous cloche. J'te jure, des fois je me tabasserais (avec le plat de la main, pour ne pas abîmer ce joli visage porcin).


----------



## litobar71 (22 Décembre 2020)

ayant tâté du golf je lui conseillerais plutôt de prendre un autre club type "sand wedge" ou un "petit fer" pour ne pas se prendre en rebond où vous savez son "long fer" au vu de l'étroitesse de l'isoloir, ma que !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Décembre 2020)

Erreur


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Lio70 (1 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (3 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 207381​


J'avais compris "pas plus de 6 bouteilles à la fois à table".
J'aurais mal compris ?

Sinon, hé, pendant que je vous tiens, parce que je manque à tous mes devoirs.
Tous mes vœux pour cette nouvelle année.
Qu'il nous faille avancer masqués ou pas.
Qu'il nous faille nous calfeutrer à partir de 18h00 ou pas.
Soyez prudents.
Vous avez toute ma sympathie, Ô habitants fidèles de ce forum.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## peyret (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2021)

Et y’a toujours un #@% de clebs sur la photo.


----------



## fifi84 (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Janvier 2021)

L'info vient de tomber :


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## litobar71 (8 Janvier 2021)

cartoon de 6 minutes à l'italienne, du 30 décembre sur YouTube, peut-être déjà posté ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 208461​


N'oublions pas que c'est par hasard qu'ont été découvertes les propriétés de la pilule bleue pour les problèmes érectiles.
Avec ce laboratoire, on est donc en droit de se poser la question suivante.
Mais contre quoi ce vaccin va-t-il réellement agir ?
Dans un premier temps, certainement quelque chose qui a un rapport avec le sexe, puisqu'il est fort à parier que Pfizer va se faire des "couilles en or" en le vendant.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2021)

Mon pénis et moi on préfère le Moderna.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2021)

D'un médecin de ma famille : 

"_Un médecin a décidé de vacciner un Anglais, un Français, un Allemand et un Américain.

Il dit à l'Anglais :

C'est par ici votre vaccin s'il vous plaît.
Je ne veux pas!
Allez ! Un gentleman se ferait vacciner.
Et l'Anglais s'est fait vacciner.

Le médecin s'adresse à l'Allemand:

Maintenant c'est ton tour.
Non merci !
C'est un ordre !
Et l'allemand s'est fait vacciner.

Le médecin s'adresse a l’Américain :

Maintenant, c'est à votre tour.
En aucun cas !
Mais vous savez, votre voisin s'est fait vacciner.
Et l’américain s'est fait vacciner.

Le médecin s'adresse au Français :

A vous maintenant !
Je ne me ferai pas vacciner !
Allez, un gentleman se ferait vacciner.
En aucune façon !
C'est un ordre !
Non !
Vous savez, votre voisin s'est fait vacciner...
Je m'en fous !
Écoutez... qui êtes-vous exactement ?
un Français.
Ah, un Français ! De toutes façons, vous n'avez pas droit au vaccin.
COMMENT ÇA, JE N'Y AI PAS DROIT ????!!!!
.... et le Français se fit vacciner._
"


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)




----------



## patlek (19 Janvier 2021)

Une représentation sympa du covid...






Avec toutes ses petites trompettes... on a l' impression qu'il doit faire "POUETTT PPAAPPAPOUETT!!! POUETPOUET!!!


On se demande si ce ne serait pas Franquin, qui l' aurait créé...


----------



## fifi84 (19 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Une représentation sympa du covid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah le grand Franquin!! c'est vrai qu'il y a truc avec le style "idées noires"


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Lio70 (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2021)




----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2021)

Le covid 19, dans 10 ans...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2021)

Rions avec le ministre de la santé (sic) :









						Covid-19: Olivier Véran maintient l'objectif de 70 millions de vaccinés «d'ici à la fin du mois d'août»
					

«L'Union européenne a commandé suffisamment de vaccins pour que d'ici à la fin du mois d'août, tous les pays aient été livrés en doses» afin de vacciner leur population, a indiqué Olivier Véran, répondant à une question mardi 26 janvier sur l'objectif fixé par le gouvernement de vacciner 70...




					video.lefigaro.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rions avec le ministre de la santé (sic) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La dernière fois que je me suis lancé dans des calculs (sur ce forum) pour essayer de déterminer combien d'années il faudrait pour vacciner la population française au rythme où la campagne de vaccination avait démarrée, je me suis couvert de ridicule, prouvant que j'étais foutrement mauvais en calcul mental et que j'aurais mieux fait de me taire.
Visiblement le ministre de la santé est aussi pourri que moi en Math.
Il ferait mieux de se taire, mais j'imagine que c'est un vœu pieux.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Rions avec le ministre de la santé (sic) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70 millions de Français vaccinés avant la fin de l'été, c'est possible à condition :


Que nous recevions plus de doses de vaccins que ce qui est prévu aujourd'hui.
Que tout le monde soit vacciné, y-compris les nourrissons.
Que la démographie augmente sensiblement, pour passer de 66 à 70 millions de Français avant la fin de l'été.
Si depuis le début de la crise COVID-19 les Français ont fait ça "comme des lapins" et que la natalité explose entre maintenant et la fin du mois d'août, c'est possible.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> 70 millions de Français vaccinés avant la fin de l'été, c'est possible à condition :
> 
> 
> Que nous recevions plus de doses de vaccins que ce qui est prévu aujourd'hui.
> ...


Que de conditions 
J'adore le "Si" 
Un peu comme le reconfinement


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2021)

La solution pour sortir librement : acheter une laisse, et aller prendre l'air en la tenant à la main.
En cas de rencontre avec la maréchaussée, leur poser la question "_vous n'avez pas vu mon  chien_" ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La solution pour sortir librement :


_Une solution pour braver les recommandations : etc._, s'il-te-plaît !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La solution pour sortir librement : acheter une laisse, et aller prendre l'air en la tenant à la main.
> En cas de rencontre avec la maréchaussée, leur poser la question "_vous n'avez pas vu mon  chien_" ?



Vu le temps qu’il fait, qu’est-ce que j’irais foutre dehors à part chopper la crève ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2021)

Euh ! promener deux poilus ça marche aussi ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! promener deux poilus ça marche aussi ?


Tu veux pas un rouquin ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La solution pour sortir librement : acheter une laisse, et aller prendre l'air en la tenant à la main.
> En cas de rencontre avec la maréchaussée, leur poser la question "_vous n'avez pas vu mon  chien_" ?


Version SM : « z’avez pas vu ma copine (mon copain) ? ».



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! promener deux poilus ça marche aussi ?


Tu peux aussi te balader à poil : « Bonsoir, je promène Popol ».


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu peux aussi te balader à poil : « Bonsoir, je promène Popol ».


Je veux bien, mais avec une température proche de zéro degré, je risque d'avoir ce genre de réponse : "OK, mais il est où Popol ? Hein ! Il est où ???"


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (31 Janvier 2021)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (1 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 211175



Je comprends mieux la difficulté d’établir un protocole cohérent au bout d’un traitement prolongé.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Février 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2021)

Un peu de sérieux dans ce monde de dingues : 

*Airgasme* : jouissance ressentie lorsqu'on retire son masque.
*Attestarder* : remplir son attestation alors qu’on est déjà dans la rue.
*S’autobuer* : quand les lunettes sont embuées à cause du masque.
*Clubster* : endroit cosy pour retrouver sa team ou faire des rencontres et revenir avec un covichinel * dans le réservoir.
(* *covichinel* : se dit d’un virus invasif des voies respiratoires.)
*Cobidité* : embonpoint simultané de plusieurs personnes vivant des situations de confinement.
*Déconcerté* : individu dont le concert réservé un an en avance a été annulé.
*Facultatoire* : se dit facultatif mais devient obligatoire.
*Gelouser* : envier son prochain qui s’enduit les mains de gel alors qu’on est soi-même en rupture de stock.
*Hydroalcoolisme* : tendance à s’enduire de gel hydroalcoolique plutôt que se laver les paluches.
*Masquàraz* : port du masque sous le nez.
*Mascarpogne* : tenir son masque à la main.
*Pénuriz* : disparition-éclair des denrées alimentaires à l’annonce d’un confinement probable.
*Solimasquer* : se rendre compte que l’on a conservé son masque alors que l’on est tout seul chez soi.
*Téléventiler* : brasser du vent en télétravail.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2021)

... ​


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2021)

C' est le chat qui rentre dans la bergerie!! la goutte d'eau qui met le feu aux poudres!!! l'étincelle qui fait déborder le vase!!!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2021)

J'avoues que c'est très rigolo


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 213979



Je ne savais plus quel site ou application utiliser pour la cyber drague...   
Merci, tu me sauves !...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (13 Février 2021)

À quand un variant national ? 

Encore une fois, la recherche française engluée dans la bureaucratie montre son retard par rapport aux autres pays. Et là, il s’agit quasiment du tiers monde ! L’Afrique du Sud ? Franchement ! Le Brésil ? WTF ?!


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À quand un variant national ?


C'est plus la peine.
Après l'Anglais, le Sud-Africain et le Brésilien, le Français ?
Qui a envie d'être quatrième ? Même pas sur le podium.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Février 2021)




----------



## Locke (22 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 218053



Tu n'as pas l'adresse url du site qui vend ces masques ?...


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu n'as pas l'adresse url du site qui vend ces masques ?


https//bievenuehuman@confiné.com


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 218207



Déjà vu ici.

Une piqûre de rappel.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

Déjà vu aussi


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Déjà vu aussi


Les petites mimines sont à toi ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mars 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=494799305246690


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mars 2021)

J'atteste sur l'honneur ne plus rien comprendre aux attestations.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mars 2021)

​


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2021)

Je ne sais si cela a été diffusé, alors dans le doute...


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2021)

Trop bon le michel


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2021)

Situation catastrophique en IdF, plus aucun lit de réa n’est disponible. Pourtant Roselyne Bachelot, ministre de la culture, annoncée positive hier au covid, a été hospitalisée ce matin.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 220727
> 
> Situation catastrophique en IdF, plus aucun lit de réa n’est disponible. Pourtant Roselyne Bachelot, ministre de la culture, annoncée positive hier au covid, a été hospitalisée ce matin.



Touchons du bois ; pour l'instant Roselyne Bachelot est hospitalisée, mais elle n'est pas en réanimation !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Touchons du bois ; pour l'instant Roselyne Bachelot est hospitalisée, mais elle n'est pas en réanimation !



La consigne est de ne pas réanimer.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La consigne est de ne pas réanimer.



S'il s'agit de directives anticipées, il faut respecter ! 

Mais bien qu'elle ne soit pas "de mon bord", je l'aime bien, Roselyne ! 
Elle met souvent de bonne humeur !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2021)

Le dernier Best-Seller :


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2021)

Un bon résumé de l' année 2020


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2021)

HS peut-être mais...


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 221757​


Quand j'étais petit, on me disait que les cloches arrivaient de Rome.
Ça veut dire qu'il n'y aura pas de cloches cette année ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Quand j'étais petit, on me disait que les cloches arrivaient de Rome.
> Ça veut dire qu'il n'y aura pas de cloches cette année ?


Elles sont arrivées en avance, cette année : tu les trouveras au gouvernement...
Et je ne teo parle pas du bourdon de la bande !


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2021)




----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (5 Avril 2021)




----------



## patxito (5 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Avril 2021)




----------



## peyret (7 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Avril 2021)

J'ai trouvé ce petit aparté plutôt sympa et drôle !





Si la pandémie a apporté avec elle son cortège de peurs, d’incertitudes et de drames, une arme ne nous a heureusement pas quittés : l’humour.  

C’est que dans un quotidien chamboulé, les sujets de dérision ne manquent pas. Promiscuité forcée avec son colocataire, ratés du télétravail ou pénurie de papier toilette : vous avez forcément déjà vu passer un sketch, une chanson ou un mème autour du coronavirus.

Alors, peut-on rire de toux ?   Qu’est-ce qui favorise la transmission de certaines blagues plus que d’autres ? Rire est-il contagieux, ou vaut-il mieux s’abstenir de toute plaisanterie en ce moment ?

Source : ARTE.TV


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2021)




----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2021)

Et les deux indiens assis derrière? ! Gestes barrière !


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Avril 2021)




----------



## Neyres (16 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 223233


@ thebiglebowsky​Ils ont la solution !!! il faut trois doses    .. et pas dans le bras


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)




----------



## Garkam (24 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)




----------



## patlek (25 Avril 2021)

On critique pas Sheila;






Quel tube!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Avril 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

​​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2021)




----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## Locke (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## Locke (19 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2021)




----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2021)




----------



## litobar71 (23 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2021)

Un effet inattendu de la vaccination anti-COVID-19 : Mauricette a changé de sexe et raconte désormais des trucs bizarres...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 228605​


Actualités Croquées #434


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Actualités Croquées #434


Ouais, mais ça sent toujours autant !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (21 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

​


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2021)

De toute façon, on connait la vérité: Ce sont les chats qui ont créés le coronavirus, pour faire disparaitre les humains !!!






En plus ils ont des complicités, il y a des traitres par minou !

notament un certains Z....


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (16 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Kolof (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)




----------



## patxito (24 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juillet 2021)

Le tout de mon cru


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## PO_ (27 Juillet 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 232577




Il peut pas y aller, il a pas de masque !


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juillet 2021)

PO_ a dit:


> Il peut pas y aller, il a pas de masque !


Disons que manger et boire avec un masque c'est pas simple


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)




----------



## patxito (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2021)

Bof. Avec la mode des transgenres et des non-binaires ça tombe un peu à plat.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)




----------



## patxito (30 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (31 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2021)




----------



## patlek (3 Août 2021)




----------



## PHILBX (11 Août 2021)

Le JT d'Ingrid - Début d'été


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (12 Août 2021)




----------



## love_leeloo (14 Août 2021)




----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Août 2021)




----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2021)

​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (22 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2021)




----------



## loustic (23 Août 2021)

_Rions un bon coup du coronavirus_ 
... Pas de quoi rire !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2021)




----------



## loustic (26 Août 2021)

Enfin !
Un Centre de recherche parisien serait parvenu à mettre au point un vaccin anti-vaccin !
Info à vérifier.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (28 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

​


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Septembre 2021)

Je viens d'inventer un super truc...
Je vais me faire un max de blé !

Le masque pass sanitaire


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2021)

Puisque ça fait rire, il faut que je dise que j'ai trouvé ça sur la page FB de Par Jupiter.
https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...sts/1809636092561524&show_text=true&width=500 Par Jupidémie


----------



## Romuald (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Invité (18 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## love_leeloo (21 Décembre 2021)

La fondation Bill Gates rappelle près d’un million de doses de  vaccin en raison de nanopuces 5G défaillantes | La fondation Bill Gates rappelle près d’un million de doses de  vaccin en raison de nanopuces 5G défaillantes | By Le Gorafi | Facebook
					

48 K views, 657 likes, 77 loves, 227 comments, 921 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Le Gorafi: La fondation Bill Gates rappelle près d’un million de doses de  vaccin en raison de nanopuces 5G...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Tina•11 (22 Décembre 2021)

...Et bonnes fêtes à vous toutes et tous... ^^


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2021)




----------



## patxito (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2021)

Ils auront le droit de picoler dans la rue ?

Les hamsters tiennent bien mieux l’alcool que les humains, selon une étude Les scientifiques expliquent que ces rongeurs sont capables d’ingurgiter d’importantes quantités d’alcool et privilégient même ce type de boisson à l’eau.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ils auront le droit de picoler dans la rue ?
> 
> Les hamsters tiennent bien mieux l’alcool que les humains, selon une étude Les scientifiques expliquent que ces rongeurs sont capables d’ingurgiter d’importantes quantités d’alcool et privilégient même ce type de boisson à l’eau.


L'humain est malin


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2021)

La SNCF est heureuse de vous présenter le nouveau modèle de voiture-restaurant mis en service aujourd'hui-même :








en effet :


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2021)

Testée positive en plein vol, elle s’isole dans les toilettes...


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Janvier 2022)

Et merde ! Les contrôles ont commencé !!!!!  





(Inglorious Bastards)​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Janvier 2022)

*Conseil scientifique en attente de la vague suivante...




*​


----------



## Invité (8 Janvier 2022)

Mode 2022


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Mode 2022



C'est exactement le modèle qu'il me faudrait !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2022)

C'est nul. Les vaccins n'ont jamais soigné ni guéri personne. Ils sont la à titre préventif, pas curatif.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est nul. Les vaccins n'ont jamais soigné ni guéri personne. Ils sont la à titre préventif, pas curatif.



Exactement.

Et si je peux me permettre d'en rajouter une couche, il n'y a aucune honte à soigner sans guérir ; c'est ce que font de nombreux médecins tous les jours, par exemple pour des patients atteints de maladies incurables ou des patients en fin de vie.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2022)

Soulcié dans le Télérama


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2022)

Moi, j' ai trouvé lemasque qu'il me faut!!






Au restaurant, je pourrais m' amuser en patientant.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## patxito (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## peyret (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2022)

Pas gentille celle-là…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2022)

Boaf. Pas pertinent.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## lamainfroide (27 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253211​


Dans quatre jours, il y aura 15 élèves dans la classe de Mélanie.

PS : Ne me balancez de trucs avec des problèmes de math les gars, punaise. C'est plus fort que moi, faut que je calcule.
Et c'est toujours une occasion pour qu'éventuellement je me ridiculise avec un mauvais résultat.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dans quatre jours, il y aura 15 élèves dans la classe de Mélanie.


Tu m'provoques...
Faut prendre le problème à l'envers.
22 moins Henri, Léa et Nadia = 19
19 moins Mathieu, Anne, Laurent et Sophie = 15
15 plus Julie et Arthur = 17
Dans 4 jours il y aura 17 élèves dans la classe de Mélanie


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu m'provoques...
> Faut prendre le problème à l'envers.
> 22 moins Henri, Léa et Nadia = 19
> 19 moins Mathieu, Anne, Laurent et Sophie = 15
> ...


Bien sûr, je te provoque. Je suis un provocateur.
Dans 3 jours l'effectif sera au complet : 22
À part que Henri, Nadia et Léa partent aujourd'hui : 19
Et que Mathieu, Anne, Laurent et Sophie ne seront pas encore revenus : 15

Ok, moi je dis que Jura doit prendre ses responsabilités. Il nous a balancé son problème de math, il ne peut pas se foutre des conséquences.
@Jura39 Laisse tomber la cancoillotte et la cuisson de la Morteau. C'est qui qu'à vrai ?

Edit : 'tain @Toum'aï , t'sais que je pourrais presque être d'accord avec toi.


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2022)

Moi, je suis encore plus provocateur...

çà n' a aucune importance, dans 2 mois, ils seront tous décimés.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> çà n' a aucune importance, dans 2 mois, ils seront tous décimés.


Donc, il en restera 12...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

Je dirais 27

22 élèves dans la classe 
Jule et Arthur reviennent   ( 24)
Henry ,Lea , Nadia. Aujourd'hui    (27 )
Mais je connais pas la solution


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Janvier 2022)

Et pis, de toute façon, le problème est biaisé du départ.
Les classes ont en moyenne 30 à 35 élèves.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et pis, de toute façon, le problème est biaisé du départ.
> Les classes ont en moyenne 30 à 35 élèves.


Dans le Jura , L’effectif moyen est de 18.0 élèves par classe


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> çà n' a aucune importance, dans 2 mois, ils seront tous décimés.


S'ils sont décimés il n'en manquera que 10%, donc ils seront 19,8


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Jura , L’effectif moyen est de 18.0 élèves par classe


Tu nous balances un  problème dont tu n'as pas la solution et en plus tu viens te la raconter avec des conditions d'accueil qui sont meilleures que partout ailleurs dans notre pays.
Nan mais oh !!!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2022)

Le gran conpleau mondiale


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2022)

Mon Dieu, pt1 d'ortographe, le gars n'avait pas enclenché le correcteur.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Mon Dieu, pt1 d'ortographe, le gars n'avait pas enclenché le correcteur.


Non, cé culturelle...


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Janvier 2022)

Les amis, je m'en veux, oh oui, je m'en veux.
J'ai redoublé de concentration pour essayer de comprendre le message de cet illustre inconnu (je sais pas vous, mais moi, l'écriture simili-phonétique ça me demande des efforts de compréhension).
Et tout ça pour quoi ?
Pour lire de la merde.
Je m'en veux d'avoir perdu mon temps.


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pour lire de la merde.


Toutafé. Il ne mentionne à aucun moment les reptiliens illuminati chinois extraterrestres à l'origine du virus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Mon Dieu, pt1 d'ortographe, le gars n'avait pas enclenché le correcteur.


C'est loin d'être le seul :






​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, cé culturelle...


Sur Labération, ils parlent maintenant de variantes orthographiques…

C’est « culturel » effectivement… culturel _de gauche_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est « culturel » effectivement… culturel _de gauche_.


Cette mauvaise foi me désespère !


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2022)

Respect !!! (même si ça date un peu)

Le même niveau en conneries que celui en grammaire
Mais je pense que le correcteur du téléphone a fait un sacré boulot en amont pour l'orthographe…


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253845
> 
> Respect !!! (même si ça date un peu)
> 
> Le même niveau en conneries que celui en orthographe et grammaire


Rien d'étonnant : il (ou elle) est sur Android !


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 253845
> 
> Respect !!! (même si ça date un peu)
> 
> ...


Le niveau en orthographe ne s'est pas amélioré depuis la dernière fois.
#1919


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2022)

Monsieur est perspicace !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/france/comments/sh185w


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/france/comments/sh185w


Le danger est donc devenir aussi con qu’elle. 

J'en ris mais c’est triste.


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2022)

Ah oui, la knuterie est vraiment à un niveau très élevé !


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2022)

La dame « elle beurre épais » comme disait un amérindien québécois.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sur Labération, ils parlent maintenant de variantes orthographiques…
> 
> C’est « culturel » effectivement… culturel _de gauche_.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cette mauvaise foi me désespère !




Laissons de côté la "mauvaise foi" ; chacun me semble défendre de bonne foi son point de vue. 

La "culture de Gauche" me dérange déjà moins, mais je ne suis pas certain que cette grille de lecture soit toutefois la meilleure. 
Je n'ai pas lu en entier l'article de Libération... Vous allez peut-être rire... Mals je ne suis pas abonné au site. 

Il me semble toutefois avoir compris l'idée générale. 
Le linguiste signant l'article fait valoir un point de vue de linguiste, et non un point de vue de puriste.
Pour le dire autrement, il défend, dans le domaine de l'orthographe, ce qu'on appelle en grammaire une grammaire "descriptive", et non une grammaire "prescriptive", par ailleurs fondamentale pour l'apprentissage des savoirs fondamentaux. 
La Linguistique a pour but de décrire la langue et non de juger le langage des gens. 
Ce qui me rappelle par exemple le point de vue de l'excellente et fort sympathique linguiste *Danielle Leeman* lorsqu'elle publiait ce livre : *Les Fautes de français existent-t-elles ? * pour confronter de manière plaisante le point de vue des puristes et celui des linguistes. Les puristes jugent les fautes de français des autres, alors que les linguistes sont dans la description, l'étude, et l'analyse de la langue. 
On peut donc défendre le nécessaire apprentissage d'une grammaire traditionnelle à l'école et ne pas nécessairement traiter par le mépris, ceux qui s'écartent des règles conventionnelles de la langue. 
Langue par ailleurs vivante, et donc en perpétuelle évolution. 


Ceci dit, le post de Toum'aï à l'origine de tout ça m'a bien fait rire, pas tant pour des raisons grammaticales ou orthographiques que pour l'insondable bêtise de ce point de vue "antlvax", potentiellement dangereux mais ici complètement ridicule, d'autant qu'il est teinté d'une espèce d'intégrisme religieux débile.


Et puisque dans ce thread il est question de rire un bon coup du coronavirus, rions un bon coup des antlvax quand ils sont aussi ridicules que ça...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2022)

J'étais tenté de dire que là on atteint des sommets, mais non, c'est le fond de la fosse des Mariannes...


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> On peut donc défendre le nécessaire apprentissage d'une grammaire traditionnelle à l'école et ne pas nécessairement traiter par le mépris, ceux qui s'écartent des règles conventionnelles de la langue.
> Langue par ailleurs vivante, et donc en perpétuelle évolution.
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, le post de Toum'aï à l'origine de tout ça m'a bien fait rire, pas tant pour des raisons grammaticales ou orthographiques que pour l'insondable bêtise de ce point de vue "antlvax", potentiellement dangereux mais ici complètement ridicule, d'autant qu'il est teinté d'une espèce d'intégrisme religieux débile.


Il ne sert à rien de traiter par la mépris ceux qui s'écartent des règles conventionnelles, ok.
À propos du texte qui nous fait réagir ici, je penche plus pour du je m'en foutisme (va savoir comment s'écrit ce mot) et une réelle méconnaissance des règles, tant grammaticales qu'orthographique.
Je ne méprise pas ce personnage pour sa manière d'écrire, mais, ce qui est terrible, j'ai de la peine pour lui.
Et un peu de colère. D'un simple coup d'œil, il m'est impossible de comprendre un traite mot de son discours.
Il me faut faire un véritable effort de lecture (faut-il qu'un quelconque texte soit une épreuve pour le lecteur ?).
Et là, quelle déception. Au-delà du merdier grammatical se cache le merdier intellectuel.
C'est là alors que je suis tout prêt à mépriser ce personnage (je suis de parti-pris, je vous l'accorde).

Je constate (ça n'engage que moi, il n'est question ici que de mes constatations) que dans la plupart des cas, les messages empreints de haine ou de bêtise crasse sont bien souvent délivrés par un salmigondis imbitable au commun des mortels (j'ai bon espoir que la majorité sait s'exprimer de manière conventionnelle - ça n'est pas le mot exact, mais vous me comprenez).
Je veux bien qu'ils ne respectent pas ma manière de pensée (liberté de pensée, de parole, tout ça). Mais enfin, bordel, ils ne me respectent pas non plus. Ça veut dire quoi d'emballer un paquet de merde dans du PQ usager ?
Et il faudrait que je les respecte ?

PS : Vous voudrez bien m'excuser si mes propos sont très ego-centrés.
PS2 : Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous joindre ici un visuel qui résume ma pensée concernant ceux qui déversent à l'envie des immondices.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS2 : Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous joindre ici un visuel qui résume ma pensée concernant ceux qui déversent à l'envie des immondices.


C'est marrant, ça me fait penser à un monsieur Z...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est marrant, ça me fait penser à un monsieur Z...


Suis pas très malin : c'est qui ce "monsieur Z" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il ne sert à rien de traiter par la mépris ceux qui s'écartent des règles conventionnelles, ok.
> À propos du texte qui nous fait réagir ici, je penche plus pour du je m'en foutisme (va savoir comment s'écrit ce mot) et une réelle méconnaissance des règles, tant grammaticales qu'orthographique.
> Je ne méprise pas ce personnage pour sa manière d'écrire, mais, ce qui est terrible, j'ai de la peine pour lui.
> Et un peu de colère. D'un simple coup d'œil, il m'est impossible de comprendre un traite mot de son discours.
> ...




Je répondais essentiellement à la question des variantes orthographiques citées par Moonwalker en commentaire de la tribune de Libération. 

Le tract antivax intégriste cité par Toum'aï est stupide et ridicule à tous points de vue, nous sommes bien d'accord. 


J'adore ton image et le commentaire qu'en fait Toum'aï...


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 254493


Sans sa culotte ?


----------



## boninmi (10 Février 2022)

Cher @Locke , dans ton fil, pour paraphraser Desproges, c'est souvent que le doute t'habite:



Locke a dit:


> Les compteurs, du moins une partie, semblent débloqués, mais je reste dubitatif...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 254705


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Cher @Locke , dans ton fil, pour paraphraser Desproges, c'est souvent que le doute t'habite:


Ben oui, a chaque période de vacances scolaires, le préposé change et l'intérimaire fout le bordel. La preuve, il a planté le système de comptage pour hier.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

Ce qui confirme le peu de sérieux apporté à l'élaboration de ces tableaux quotidiens, et donc leur inutilité !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)




----------



## lamainfroide (20 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 255331​


Oh punaise, elle l'a chopé ?
Ça sent pas bon.


----------



## Invité (20 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oh punaise, elle l'a chopé ?
> Ça sent pas bon.


Ca dépend pour qui…


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Février 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ca dépend pour qui…


C'est clair qu'à force d'attendre l'autre charlot commence à ne plus être frais. M'enfin, vu la longévité dans la famille, il lui resterait quelques années.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2022)

Merci, merci Vladimir, grâce à toi on ne parle plus du covid


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)




----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2022)

Radical…


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2022)




----------

